# A New Years comp



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy new year to you all. If your still interested in this gonna need you to put up your stats, starting pics and goals over the next 12 weeks. At the end we'll do a comparison pic and have a vote.

@FelonE, @sneeky_dave, @UkWardy, @Bora, @andyhuggins, @naturalun, @scot-ish, @elliot1989, @safc49, @Sambuca, @spudsy, @SelflessSelfie


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

oh sh1ty witty, gotta go take a photo now and weigh myself


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm in bad shape at the mo and about half a stone light. I've really let everything slip and haven't been gym for over a month now. The last 2 weeks have just been boozing and eating shvt but from tomorrow I'm gonna get my shvt together and smash it.

I was gonna start today but am nursing the worst hangover I've had for ages and haven't got out of bed yet, so I might do first jab tonight before bed then start gym tomorrow.

I'm 33, 6.1, 13.9st. Aim is to bulk, how long for I don't know. Will be jabbing 1.5ml wc nandrotest test p/npp 133/67 this evening. Hope pip ain't to bad.

View attachment 163626
View attachment 163627
View attachment 163633


Keep it real ******


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

12 weeks from today? Haven't even started yet aahhh!!!

Right - I'm 24, 185lbs, 5"9. My initial aim is to cut, to what weight I'm unsure, I want to get some cuts and get rid of some chest fat/lower back fat. Taking 2ml TTM 450 pw (150,150,150 per ml) prop kickstart at 100mg EOD (I have 10ml to use) anavar for 8 weeks, 100mg ED, gonna throw clen in too.

Once I've reached my fat loss goal, I will be lean bulking in an aim to recomp and look a lot better not too much lighter than now.

View attachment 163628


View attachment 163629


View attachment 163630


View attachment 163631


I'm prob gonna look the worst here haha... We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

naturalun said:


> 12 weeks from today? Haven't even started yet maahhh!!!
> 
> I'd best get pinning tomorrow lol.


Lol neither have I, gonna have my last takeaway tonight (Chinese is good for a hangover lol) then clean up and start back in the gym from tomorrow


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Lol neither have I, gonna have my last takeaway tonight (Chinese is good for a hangover lol) then clean up and start back in the gym from tomorrow


Feck yeah, might follow your thinking haha. Will be last of my junk food damn!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm natty, I was born ready bishes


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

fat and way out of shape. hopefully this will be the kick up the @ss i need

i couldnt take any leg photos as i have too many tattoos that would give my id away if someone knew me personally

i should have stated i will hopefully be taking some dnp (dr's appointments and sh1t dependant) and 250mg - 500mg test e

ive some apollo TMTE 600 but probably wont touch it, most likely just use test

maintenance calories - 3255 (just putting in for my own benefit or i'll forget)

stats

age 34

6 ft

16.6 stone (232 lbs)

goal is simply to look better in 12 weeks, flatter belly and no love handles.

if i shave anytime soon i'll upload another photo


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

safc49 said:


> fat and way out of shape. hopefully this will be the kick up the @ss i need
> 
> i couldnt take any leg photos as i have too many tattoos that would give my id away if someone knew me personally
> 
> ...


You gonna be assisted or are you natty?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i should have stated i will hopefully be taking some dnp (dr's appointments and sh1t dependant) and 250mg - 500mg test e

ive some apollo TMTE 600 but probably wont touch it, most likely just use test

i'll add this to my stats post


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

safc49 said:


> i should have stated i will hopefully be taking some dnp (dr's appointments and sh1t dependant) and 250mg - 500mg test e
> 
> ive some apollo TMTE 600 but probably wont touch it, most likely just use test
> 
> i'll add this to my stats post


Hairy fvcker lol. I cry about the 20 stray hairs on my upper back, get them waxed every couple weeks haha.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> You gonna be assisted or are you natty?


sorry mate, just mentioned wht i'll be on in my stats post, test e and hopefully dnp


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

naturalun said:


> Hairy fvcker lol. I cry about the 20 stray hairs on my upper back, get them waxed every couple weeks haha.


lol i know mate, my back and shoulders are as bad ffs. not sure how to control it, might just use hair clippers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello my name is Felon-E and I'm an alcoholic........sh1t wrong group.

Right I'm 5ft 11,15stone 3lbs(213lbs)

My goal is to cut to sub 10% bodyfat.

I will be taking 500mg test per week plus will be starting Winstrol from next week(when it arrives) at 50mg a day(to start).

View attachment 163634
View attachment 163635
View attachment 163636
View attachment 163637


I don't take good pics so look sh1t lol (plus I look sh1t atm)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've never seen a pic of felon in anything other than them same blue pants haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've never seen a pic of felon in anything other than them same blue pants haha


They're my lucky pic pants


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Hello my name is Felon-E and *I'm an alcoholic*........sh1t wrong group.
> 
> Right I'm 5ft 11,15stone 3lbs(213lbs)
> 
> ...


lol, thats one of my major problems, probably the cause of other problems like diet and training

dont believe im an alcoholic but for me personally i believe its a bad habit i've gotten myself into which i will need to snap out off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> lol, thats one of my major problems, probably the cause of other problems like diet and training
> 
> dont believe im an alcoholic but for me personally i believe its a bad habit i've gotten myself into which i will need to snap out off


I gave up drinking 3 yrs ago, just the **** I can't stop........I love the **** me, I'm a *** magnet.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Diet starts tomorrow too. Looking to cut from the 18%ish I'm at now to 10/12%

I'm going to be cutting on;

500mg Test E EW

75mcg T3 ED

I might throw in some Mast Prop too near the middle/end.

5ft 11

204lbs

18% (?)

I'll edit this post with some pictures when I get some taken ASAP

Edit: Pictures up, man I look like crap after Christmas, 2-3 weeks poorly and the 2 weeks over Xmas was chocolate and more chocolate :lol: a good cut and lean bulk should sort me out abit


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I gave up drinking 3 yrs ago, just the **** I can't stop........I love the **** me, I'm a *** magnet.


i've never smoked thankfully but very much doubt i could give booze all together. if i can cut it down to once a week i'd be very happy which is why i wanted to join in this competition

im hoping this will help me because im going to look a right tit if i dont look any better, or even worse in 12 weeks lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

my diet and training wont start till monday. i havent trained in at least 2 months due to ribs possibly being broke.

hoping my last drink of the holidays will be saturday then crack on with diet and training on monday

good luck lads :thumb:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm on the tomorrow diet having my drink of alcohol and back on grind tomorrow will post pics and stats then, but yeah in in


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Bora said:


> I'm on the tomorrow diet having my drink of alcohol and back on grind tomorrow will post pics and stats then, but yeah in in


Great drink of choice! I'm just over a year dry as a nun. Used to love kopperberg, I must admit I cheated on kopperberg quite often with a strawberry & lime rekorderlig - almost enough to make me run out shop and get some in lol.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

naturalun said:


> Great drink of choice! I'm just over a year dry as a nun. Used to love kopperberg, I must admit I cheated on kopperberg quite often with a strawberry & lime rekorderlig - almost enough to make me run out shop and get some in lol.


,

a bought some strawberry & lime to go with my christmas dinner, i poured it down the drain, was awful totally ruined christmas dinner


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Bora said:


> ,
> 
> a bought some strawberry & lime to go with my christmas dinner, i poured it down the drain, was awful totally ruined christmas dinner


Rekorderlig??? I find this hard to believe!!!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

naturalun said:


> Rekorderlig??? I find this hard to believe!!!!


far to sweet and sickly for me mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Bora said:


> I'm on the tomorrow diet having my drink of alcohol and back on grind tomorrow will post pics and stats then, but yeah in in


is that your wife's drink, wheres your man beer?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

safc49 said:


> is that your wife's drink, wheres your man beer?












Next question?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Bora said:


> Next question?


is that it?

try this out of lidl, £2.39


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

safc49 said:


> is that it?
> 
> try this out of lidl, £2.39


reminds me of white lightning i used to down on a friday night after school..... :lol:

btw dont you ever compare that sh!te to magners again...:laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> is that it?
> 
> try this out of lidl, £2.39


Gotta feeling this comps gonna be a piece of p1ss lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gotta feeling this comps gonna be a piece of p1ss lol


Haha. I'm definitely not as rained in as you are. I don't count macros and I do like a drink every now and then but I know what can be achieved if I try hard.

Games on *****!!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Gotta feeling this comps gonna be a piece of p1ss lol


will be if he drinks that every night :laugh: me on other hand i dont drink often only christmas/new year so heads up motherfvcker :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha. I'm definitely not as rained in as you are. I don't count macros and I do like a drink every now and then but I know what can be achieved if I try hard.
> 
> Games on *****!!!


Nah I think you'll do well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> will be if he drinks that every night  me on other hand i dont drink often only christmas/new year so heads up motherfvcker :thumb:


That's the spirits lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I love the **** me, I'm a *** magnet.


Easy now felonE you don't want people getting the wrong idea


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nah I think you'll do well.


Only pulling your plonker ;-). I have gotta sort it out though I haven't trained in over a month and diet has been terrible. I'm quite looking forward to getting back to normality tbh. Back to work tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Easy now felonE you don't want people getting the wrong idea


Told you I was a *** magnet.....you couldn't stay away lol.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Just had to rush to get some pictures! @Abc987

Stats 188.8lbs, 5 Foot 7 Inches short, around 17-20% body fat estimate. (7 Point Caliper test came back as 14.8%... WTF?!?!?)

My goal is to cut to 175lbs / 14% body fat by the start of march when I begin my TTM, anavar, winstrol cycle. I will be doing this without the use of AAS, though I am using clenbuterol and if I find my body fat is higher than I estimate I may throw in 2 weeks of DNP as well.

This is me currently.

View attachment 163647
View attachment 163648
View attachment 163649
View attachment 163650


The skin on my belly hangs a little loose making me look a little higher body fat than I actually am, so try to use the whole set of images if you are going to say I'm 30% body fat which I'm sure the body fat militia on this board will undoubtedly do.

This was me five years ago, so you can get an idea as to why my skin is not as taught as it should be.

View attachment 163715


Doing this so I can see what I can do without AAS in 12 weeks so I can make the most of my next cycle. Will be cool following you guys and I intend to support you all in making some changes! Good bit of friendly fun, so all the best guys!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Is that you invisible man?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Just had to rush to get some pictures! @Abc987
> 
> Stats 188.8lbs, 5 Foot 7 Inches short, around 17-20% body fat estimate. (Will get this measured when my calipers arrive)
> 
> ...


Don't mean to alarm you mate, but your heads fell off ?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Just had to rush to get some pictures! @Abc987
> 
> Stats 188.8lbs, 5 Foot 7 Inches short, around 17-20% body fat estimate. (Will get this measured when my calipers arrive)
> 
> ...


Lol that made me laugh.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Haha, thought I would do something a bit different than the usual stuff to hide my ID. At first I was going to replace my head with just eyeballs.....


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Yep I'm still up for this, I'll get some pics up shortly


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll get pixs tmoZ

Stats are

Height 6,2

Weight 208lbs

Gear will be Sustanon to start.

My goal is to put some weight on for next 4 weeks. Diet will be what ever I want. Reassess at week 4 lol I was 13,6 beginning of December lol

Right here are my pics. Higher bf than I normally am. Aim over next 4 weeks is more size.

View attachment 163750
View attachment 163751
View attachment 163752
View attachment 163753


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

btw is there any prize etc? i think @MuscleFood should have a say and give away free gains :thumb:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Big Ste said:


> Don't mean to alarm you mate, but your heads fell off ?!


Lol its definitely an improvement mate!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

View attachment 163676


Jabbed 2ml TTM (300mg each compound) jabbed 1ml test prop 100mg/ml.

Popped 100mg anavar & 80mcg clen.

Was shaking like fvck, still am a bit. Alpha pharma brand of clen.

Struggling eating so little, normally would of smashed 2000-2200 calories by now and 3500-3800 a day. I'm currently on about 1100, goal for the day 2100/2150.

Training... Went for legs and calves today.

4 sets 15 reps squats, low weight 70kg nice and slow past parallel.

4 sets 12 reps SLDL, 90kg really focused on coming back up.

4 sets 15 leg extensions, 30kg each leg, used to use a machine at 50kg each leg but free weights seems harder...

4 sets 15 leg curls, 25kg each leg.

6 sets 15 reps seated calf raises 50kg, really burns this, did 2 at end 40kg and 35kg for 12 & 11 reps respectively one after another.

Legs were wobbly on way home.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Pictures are up on my first post, no idea why they're sideways but nevermind 

Forgot my legs but they're not amazing anyway :lol: I'll put them up on the after pictures for a giggle.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I will post up pic,s, stats and goals Sunday/Monday @Abc987


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

@Abc987 how do I add photos up??


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Can I get in on this


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Can I get in on this


Yeah mate, get stats, starting pics, goals and assistance up


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

elliot1989 said:


> @Abc987 how do I add photos up??


i uploaded mine to photobucket then copy and pasted the img link here


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm all over this too, just the motivation i need to get going again. ill post some pics tonight. Stats are 5'8", currently 204.2lbs after putting on about 6 lbs. Still natty until i can get my BF down. still a bit nervous about first cycle.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

safc49 said:


> i uploaded mine to photobucket then copy and pasted the img link here


I haven't got photobucket. I'll try and work it out later lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

elliot1989 said:


> I haven't got photobucket. I'll try and work it out later lol


ah right, just click on the insert image along the tool bar then


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> I haven't got photobucket. I'll try and work it out later lol


Go advanced, manage attachments, then add the photos


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

View attachment 163708
View attachment 163709
View attachment 163710
View attachment 163711
View attachment 163708
View attachment 163709
View attachment 163710


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Ok so not sure why there sideways again but you get the idea. Cycle is a bulk.

Supps are test e and deca with a 6 week kickstart of prop and npp whilst using dbol for 4-5 weeks. All supps are made by sphinx so I'm expecting good things


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Ok so not sure why there sideways again but you get the idea. Cycle is a bulk.
> 
> Supps are test e and deca with a 6 week kickstart of prop and npp whilst using dbol for 4-5 weeks. All supps are made by sphinx so I'm expecting good things


I'm on Sphinx.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm on Sphinx.


Yea I had a read of you your log. Did you add in the Winnie in the end? How do I add a link to my log like you've got?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Yea I had a read of you your log. Did you add in the Winnie in the end? How do I add a link to my log like you've got?


Winny is on it's way mate. Soon as it arrives I'm on it lol. You have to be a gold member to link it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Winny is on it's way mate. Soon as it arrives I'm on it lol. *You have to be a gold member to link it*.


filthy silver members :no:

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

safc49 said:


> filthy silver members :no:
> 
> :lol:


I try not to associate with them.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Stats are

Age: 31

Height: 6ft 1"

Weight: 16stone 7lbs

Goals: increase in strength and lean mass

Starting pics:



Assitance: atm jabbing 1ml d-hacks eq And 1ml neurons pharma rip200 EOD. Not using any orals right now but may change in due course

In regards to training, have just started wendlers 531 including the bodybuilding template for assistance work

BOOM


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Stats are
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> ...


Looking good bro. I want my legs like that!! Just need to cut up a bit.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Looking good bro. I want my legs like that!! Just need to cut up a bit.


By the looks of it you have some good size in your quads, just need to strip it back a bit to see some definition and they will look banging!


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Winny is on it's way mate. Soon as it arrives I'm on it lol. You have to be a gold member to link it.


Lol how is the cut going now anyway. I can't wait for my gear to kick in should be this weekend ready for the gym on Sunday haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Lol how is the cut going now anyway. I can't wait for my gear to kick in should be this weekend ready for the gym on Sunday haha


Just done 20mins cardio on the bike in front of the telly lol. It's going well. From Monday -Wednesday I lost 4lbs of glycogen and water. Bloated belly has gone down from the 6000 cals I was getting. Feeling alot better. Looking forward to the Winstrol coming, never used it before.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just done 20mins cardio on the bike in front of the telly lol. It's going well. From Monday -Wednesday I lost 4lbs of glycogen and water. Bloated belly has gone down from the 6000 cals I was getting. Feeling alot better. Looking forward to the Winstrol coming, never used it before.


Lol so you've decided to go ahead with the winni. What happened to ' gonna see how I cut on test alone' haha. I've got some to add but when I don't know, will see how you get in with it ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol so you've decided to go ahead with the winni. What happened to ' gonna see how I cut on test alone' haha. I've got some to add but when I don't know, will see how you get in with it ;-)


Couldn't get it out my head so thought fvck it let's do the damn thing haha. I want this to be my best cut yet so going at it hard.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What lab is yours mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What lab is yours mate?


D hacks. Got it a while it's just sat in the cupboard. Yours?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> D hacks. Got it a while it's just sat in the cupboard. Yours?


Renvex mate


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Renvex mate


Lol I wana try Winnie was tempted to add it in at the end of this current cycle but I doubt I will


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Lol I wana try Winnie was tempted to add it in at the end of this current cycle but I doubt I will


I'll keep ya updated on here if it's any good.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Well....

Did an hours cardio (Medium Intensity Steady State) last night, drenched in sweat, about to go hit shoulders and do another 30 minutes cardio.

My calipers came today, some pretty good ones, massive fvckers! Did the seven point caliper test, repeatedly testing the same sites until I got a consistent result and then took 3 readings and averaged them for every site and my body fat came back as 14.8%. This can't be right, I know I hold most my fat on my abdomen but fvcking hell my BF cant be that low. The joys of loose skin! My only real way to accurately measure my bodyfat seems to be bod pod and fvck that. Just going to have to suck it and see I suppose. Sucks not being able to accurately plan to meet my targets.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Measured my bf yesterday using digital calipers and normal ones

Did a load and the mean of them was 18% which looks about right. So I have about 21lbs to lose to get to 8%.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Measured my bf yesterday using digital calipers and normal ones
> 
> Did a load and the mean of them was 18% which looks about right. So I have about 21lbs to lose to get to 8%.


What cals are you cutting on? I'm on 2100-2150 and I was freaking starving earlier on, needed to just grab a plate of carbs & few scoops peanut butter lol. I ask because I know you were on 6000 calories, I'm at 1400 less than yesterday and the last few months, you must be a good 3000 less?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> What cals are you cutting on? I'm on 2100-2150 and I was freaking starving earlier on, needed to just grab a plate of carbs & few scoops peanut butter lol. I ask because I know you were on 6000 calories, I'm at 1400 less than yesterday and the last few months, you must be a good 3000 less?


2500. Am feeling the hunger but can deal with it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

naturalun said:


> What cals are you cutting on? I'm on 2100-2150 and I was freaking starving earlier on, needed to just grab a plate of carbs & few scoops peanut butter lol. I ask because I know you were on 6000 calories, I'm at 1400 less than yesterday and the last few months, you must be a good 3000 less?


Advise would be don't cut carbs to quickly. I did this last summer and it ruined me. I ended up constipated and weak as fvck. When I did shvt it was like I was trying to pass a brick out my ass. When you do go low on carbs get some fibre tabs


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Advise would be don't cut carbs to quickly. I did this last summer and it ruined me. I ended up constipated and weak as fvck. When I did shvt it was like I was trying to pass a brick out my ass. When you do go low on carbs get some fibre tabs


I'm still on 150g carbs mate, not that low just normally I'd have like 250g rice for lunch, 100g cream of rice for breakfast, big bowl pasta in an evening, from 400+ to 150. I'm finding myself having a lot less lol sucks! I can live with it though once I have my diet plan 100% nailed just winging it at moment need to find out what I can eat when I can eat, it'll come before 7 days I'm sure.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

naturalun said:


> I'm still on 150g carbs mate, not that low just normally I'd have like 250g rice for lunch, 100g cream of rice for breakfast, big bowl pasta in an evening, from 400+ to 150. I'm finding myself having a lot less lol sucks! I can live with it though once I have my diet plan 100% nailed just winging it at moment need to find out what I can eat when I can eat, it'll come before 7 days I'm sure.


That's quite a lot to drop to straight off IMO but you know your own body. Good luck anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> I'm still on 150g carbs mate, not that low just normally I'd have like 250g rice for lunch, 100g cream of rice for breakfast, big bowl pasta in an evening, from 400+ to 150. I'm finding myself having a lot less lol sucks! I can live with it though once I have my diet plan 100% nailed just winging it at moment need to find out what I can eat when I can eat, it'll come before 7 days I'm sure.


Drink lots of water or I drink 5 litres weak diluted squash all day. Helps with feeling hungry a bit. I do at least 5 litres a day.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Drink lots of water or I drink litres weak diluted squash all day. Helps with feeling hungry a bit. I do at least 5 litres a day.


Currently on second pint of water in a row, done about 6 today I think. Definitely my first thought, fill myself up on water lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Currently on second pint of water in a row, done about 6 today I think. Definitely my first thought, fill myself up on water lol.


It definitely helps I reckon. Go for a p1ss every ten fvcking minutes though haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I do a litre when I wake up,2 at the gym and have a 1.5 litre bottle I fill up twice throughout the day.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Is everyone else posting some workouts? Turn it into a group log? Just trained trained legs. Got a pain in my right glute though, think I pulled something whilst doing deadlifts last week :no:

Anyway did:

Squats 5x5

Wide Stance Leg Press 3x8

Leg Extensions 3x8

Hamstring Curls 3x8

Calf Raises 3x8

Barbell Curls 3x8

Hammer Curls 3x8

Dumbell Curls 3x8

Then did some light ab work.

Weights for squats where:

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

110kg x3 

90kg x5

Felt I could of done more if it wasnt for my achey breaky glute :sad:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Done.

Squats-6 sets @ 100kg (mixing it up between normal reps and paused reps

6 sets @ 60kg (same as above)

Leg Press-1 set @ 120kg

3 sets @ 170kg

2 sets @ 220kg

2 sets @ 170kg

Single Leg Press-3 sets @ 120kg

Seated Ext-3 sets @ 108kg

3 sets @ 54kg

Seated Hamstring Curls-3 sets @ 64kg(ish)

3 sets @ 32kg(ish)

Calf Raises(leg press)-4 sets @ 120kg

Standing Calf Raises-4 sets @ 100kg

My usual ab routine.

Legs are fvcking battered lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just done push. Where I use a leverage machine my lifts are way out of whack so don't wanna confuse people on here. May add them to my journal. But a workout would be 5x5 on every exercise about 90sec rest, on last set to failure and if it's more than 5 I up it next sesh.

Tonight was hard, I've lost loads of strength in a month but hopefully the gear will kick in and it'll come back soon


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Measured my bf yesterday using digital calipers and normal ones
> 
> Did a load and the mean of them was 18% which looks about right. So I have about 21lbs to lose to get to 8%.


If you are 18% mate I must be 81% haha!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Lot of us did legs today, what you all hitting tomorrow? I'm hitting shoulders and traps tomorrow! Can't wait for them DB lat raises!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> If you are 18% mate I must be 81% haha!


Lol Noooo.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Lot of us did legs today, what you all hitting tomorrow? I'm hitting shoulders and traps tomorrow! Can't wait for them DB lat raises!


Rest day,but will do some cardio.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

naturalun said:


> Lot of us did legs today, what you all hitting tomorrow? I'm hitting shoulders and traps tomorrow! Can't wait for them DB lat raises!


Did legs Thursday, Push today and Pull tomorrow.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Shoulders today for me.

5 sets dumbell shoulder press.

3 Sets dumbell shrugs.

3 sets barbell front raises.

3 sets behind the head barbell press.

The three above form super sets.

3 drop sets lateral raise machine.

3 drop sets rear delt cable fly.

Followed by half an hour cardio. I have found I respond best with short intense sessions focussed around time under tension, drop sets and super sets so most of my workouts are like this these days. Arms tomorrow and legs on Sunday!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Lot of us did legs today, what you all hitting tomorrow? I'm hitting shoulders and traps tomorrow! Can't wait for them DB lat raises!


Hitting legs tomoz! My split looks like

Monff

Tues: shoulders/side delts/tris

Weds back/traps/rear delts

Thurs ff

Fri: chest/biceps

Sat:legs

Sunff

Normally the above days, or depending on what's going on I may do m/t/t/f and have weds and weekends off


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Soon as my gym mate wakes the fvck up I will be going to hit arms. Pre workout consists of 80mcg clen, 360MG caffeine.

Session will consist of:

5 Sets close grip smith machine press.

4 Drop sets tricep pull down machine.

3 Drop sets incline hammer curls (FVCK THESE BURN)

3 Drop sets rope push down.

The following three exercises as super sets.

3 * chin ups, 3 * Cable rake curls, 3 * cable reverse curls.

Finish off with 4 sets of forearm curls.

My split looks like.

Monday - Cinema (Film Duration)

Tuesday - Chest and Triceps and Cardio (35-45 minutes weights, 30 minutes cardio)

Wednesday - Back and Biceps (40-50 minutes weights)

Thursday - Dedicated cardio session. (60 minutes)

Friday - Shoulders and Cardio (Shoulders 35-45 minutes, 30 minutes cardio)

Saturday - Arms (30-45 minutes)

Sunday - Legs and core. (60-90 minutes)

All the above times are two people training. I wanna go to the gym man! Stimmed up to my eyeballs!!!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Supposed to be a rest day today.. dying to get to the gym and train something. Might see if the Mrs goes for a nap with the little one, then I can sneak out :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Happy new year to you all. If your still interested in this gonna need you to put up your stats, starting pics and goals over the next 12 weeks. At the end we'll do a comparison pic and have a vote.
> 
> @FelonE, @sneeky_dave, @UkWardy, @Bora, @andyhuggins, @naturalun, @scot-ish, @elliot1989, @safc49, @Sambuca, @spudsy, @SelflessSelfie


Ffs missed this take it I'm too late lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Ffs missed this take it I'm too late lol


Nah I only started dieting today lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Coming to the realisation I don't think before I do things, today got mad PIP not due to gear I'm pretty sure... I was so eager to start yesterday I poped my clen & anavar straight away then thought it'd be wise to inject myself twice after taking clen, I was shaking like fvck lol, won't be doing that again! DOH!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Ffs missed this take it I'm too late lol


Get involved mate. Only started diet and gym yesterday myself. Get your stats, starting pic and goals up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you very much Mr Postman lol.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Ffs missed this take it I'm too late lol


i dont start gym and diet till monday



Abc987 said:


> Get involved mate. Only started diet and gym yesterday myself. Get your stats, starting pic and goals up.


are you setting a time limit on the last day (assuming its the 31st march)


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thank you very much Mr Postman lol.


Touche....

View attachment 163749


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Just done shoulders and traps.

4 sets 60kg military press 8-12 reps

4 sets 7.5kg db lat raises 15 reps, 2 sets 12.5kg 10 reps, 1 set 5kg 27 reps.

3 sets machine shoulder press 45kg 12 reps

4 sets rear delt flyes 12.5kg for 12 reps

4 sets dumbell shrugs 35kg for 12 reps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Touche....
> 
> View attachment 163749


Ideal lol. Necked 25mg earlier.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ideal lol. Necked 25mg earlier.


good man.

mate do you reckon right I'm not using any AI at moment jabbed a gram yesterday and about hour later keep getting itchy nipples. Only 100mg is prop rest is longer ester, surely can't be gyno signs within an hour??? Also anavar 100mg ed.

i have adex might bang 0.5mg in E3D. Used it every so often last cycle and had no problem, I used it like three times a week then stopped after week 9 or so and no problems.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> good man.
> 
> mate do you reckon right I'm not using any AI at moment jabbed a gram yesterday and about hour later keep getting itchy nipples. Only 100mg is prop rest is longer ester, surely can't be gyno signs within an hour??? Also anavar 100mg ed.
> 
> i have adex might bang 0.5mg in E3D. Used it every so often last cycle and had no problem, I used it like three times a week then stopped after week 9 or so and no problems.


Well I've been taking 0.5mg e3d for the last 9 weeks and not had a problem. Saying that I decided to do a week without to see what would happen and I got an itchy left nip and face bloated up.

Take it mate if you're getting itchy nip.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

safc49 said:


> i dont start gym and diet till monday
> 
> are you setting a time limit on the last day (assuming its the 31st march)


31st march sounds good to me


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thank you very much Mr Postman lol.


These are the best kind of parcels you get from the postie!

Will be interested to see how you get on with these, got these to run as a part of my March cycle.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Update to post #45 with my starting pics


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> 31st march sounds good to me


your the boss 

i know its early days but let us know the cut off line for end photos :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Food today has been

200g granola and almond milk.

Did legs at gym

Leg press 12 x 20kg plates max. My highest is 11 plates per side few weeks ago.

Leg extensions super set

Ham strings light just to warm them normally train hams

And quads diff days

Friday 2nd January diet

Breakfast 200g granola and almond milk

1 bagel 3 bacon 1 egg

2 ristorante pizzas

Box of cookies

Box of biscuits

Cheese and biscuits

Half bottle of wine

Several bags of crisps

Chocolates

Beef stirfry

Lol

As im about 14 stone 12 lbs atm in wonderinf if I can break 15,7 in 4 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> These are the best kind of parcels you get from the postie!
> 
> Will be interested to see how you get on with these, got these to run as a part of my March cycle.


Niiiice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Was gonna do a bit of cardio on the old exercise bike today but when I was upstairs playing xbox the Mrs came in to get changed. She got grabbed and dealt with lol.....that's my cardio done haha.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Food today has been
> 
> 200g granola and almond milk.
> 
> ...


lol, i though fcuk hes already had all that and its only 13.25pm then noticed fridays date


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

any room for a fatty wanting to cut :laugh: :whistling:

will get start pics sorted tonight

need some motivation to hit my goals


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Eaten more biscuits and 5 piece chicken select quarter pounder and cheese and large fries and large fanta


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> Eaten more biscuits and 5 piece chicken select quarter pounder and cheese and large fries and large fanta


Girlfriend has just asked me if I wanted a KFC later... on the first day of my cut :sad: I said no but goddamn it's all I can think of now :lol:


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> Eaten more biscuits and 5 piece chicken select quarter pounder and cheese and large fries and large fanta


That sounds epic, please don't!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Girlfriend has just asked me if I wanted a KFC later... on the first day of my cut :sad: I said no but goddamn it's all I can think of now :lol:


Stay strong. My Mrs had a fat takeaway the other day,looked and smelt so good but I resisted.......just about.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Stay strong. My Mrs had a fat takeaway the other day,looked and smelt so good but I resisted.......just about.


I'm trying my hardest ha, motivation is not wanting to look the same at the end of the comp :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> I'm trying my hardest ha, motivation is not wanting to look the same at the end of the comp :lol:


It'll be worth it mate. I could still eat some crap with my metabolism but why cut for any longer than I have to.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just had cheese and biscuits :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Gym was rammed when I walked in...then I remembered it was January lol

Lucky for me none of the ****s were training legs so managed to jump in the rack straight away.

Pump I got was insane, thought my quads were gonna burst, recon I'm gonna be sore for the next few days lol

Squats. Leg press, extensions, laying and single leg curls, and calf presses were on the agenda, won't go into much detail here but more detailed log can be found here


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished a pull sesh. Was quite weak as expected but had quite a good workout. Gonna do 2nd jab in a bit. Legs tomorrow mg:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Managed to get to the gym after all  Just did some working weight bench press and Deadlifts to calm the mind.

Bench:

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x5

80kg x5

Deadlifts:

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5

180kg x3

160kg x3

Did some bicep work aswell, didn't want to max out anything as I want to stay fresh for Push Day on Monday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Today's diet

200g granola almond milk

5 piece chicken select, quarter pounder, large fries and fanta

2 boxes crinkle cut microwave chips 250g steak

Loads of choccy biccies

Mine pie

Cheese and biscuits

Chocolates

3 bottles of sol

Bag of walkers sechuan nuts


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Today's diet
> 
> 200g granola almond milk
> 
> ...


Nice and clean then mate lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nice and clean then mate lol


My diet till end if November was

Mince

Eggs

Veg

Chicken

Turkey

I need the junk food lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Taken my first days 50mg of Winny today. Did say to someone about starting things on a Monday but they were begging for me to eat em lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just had more crisos and a reflex protein bar


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> My diet till end if November was
> 
> Mince
> 
> ...


I've just spent the last month on junk food, booze and no gym. I need clean food lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Breakfast 3 rashers bacon egg and bagel. Off to the bulkring for Krispy kremes later :lol:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Well guys, today is my normal day to weigh in and I weighed in as 184.6lbs this week, lost 4.2lbs. Must be water and I have made some minor changes to my sodium intake which could of helped.

To be honest I did wake up in the middle of the night with stomach cramps and had the sh1ts rotten so that may have contributed to it as well :lol:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Had my first meal and shake so far today.

9am -

50g Whey

30g Ground Oats

11:30 -

150g Cooked Pasta

150g Chicken Breast

15g Grated Cheese

15ml Peri Peri Sauce

Will be having next meal at 3ish -

250g Mince Beef

150g White Rice

250g Pasta Sauce

Last meal at about 7 -

270g Sweet Potatoes

150g Chicken Breast

15g Grated Cheese

15ml Peri Peri Sauce

Works out at:

66 Fats

217 Carbs

223 Protein

Might up my fats and lower carbs slightly. Unsure as I feel much better with atleast 200g of carbs.

Diet critique? Understand it's boring but it's painless to make and easy to warm up at work 

Edit: Forgot, weighing in at 200lbs this morning. Rest day today too  Push Day tomorrow though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> Had my first meal and shake so far today.
> 
> 9am -
> 
> ...


Looks fine to start. If cutting slowly lower carbs and up fats over the 12 weeks


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> Looks fine to start. If cutting slowly lower carbs and up fats over the 12 weeks


Yeah I'm cutting. To what extent? Maybe lower carbs to 150g? Or more?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Yeah I'm cutting. To what extent? Maybe lower carbs to 150g? Or more?


From everyone pics I'd say I'm prob closet to you, I'm probably a little fatter and am lighter but I've decided to bulk but not to aggressive. Will be good to see the outcome between the 2 of us as your cutting first


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good to see people are on this thing. Gyms open as normal from tomorrow so it's game on. Can't wait.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> From everyone pics I'd say I'm prob closet to you, I'm probably a little fatter and am lighter but I've decided to bulk but not to aggressive. Will be good to see the outcome between the 2 of us as your cutting first


Yeah will be interesting, i'll be cutting as I said for about 4 weeks and if all goes to plan ill try a nice lean bulk


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Yeah will be interesting, i'll be cutting as I said for about 4 weeks and if all goes to plan ill try a nice lean bulk


My plan is to lean bulk until I've had enough then cut. I've got til then end if may to get where I want so a bit of experimenting but will hopefully get there


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

When's this actually starting then?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

sauceman said:


> When's this actually starting then?


Started the other day mate. Not long in, time to jump in.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> Yeah I'm cutting. To what extent? Maybe lower carbs to 150g? Or more?


Try 25-50g less carbs 15g more fat


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

only just got on this, been busy since the new year, was playing rugby, and obviously after than comes 12 hours of drinking.

out for a meal tonight with the missus, and then start the gym the morra once it opens again. will get weight and pictures 2moz and post up then as thats when i'll start properly.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well polished off £40+ worth of yo sushi earlier then had an apple tart some xmas cake and crisps lol

View attachment 163796


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Started the other day mate. Not long in, time to jump in.


Will sort out tomorrow then, just coming back from 2 months ill so hopefully get some quick muscle memory gains ha.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

This clen is crazy good, never taken it before but using 80mcg alpha pharma. I feel so jittery and like stimmed to fvck.

I'm now having to wait in a queue of about 20 people and I feel so agitated, might not be the clen but it's contributing I just want to go do something not wait around!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Weighed in almost 20lbs gained since beginning of September lol (water and fat mostly)

View attachment 163827


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest day in a bit. So glad the gyms back to normal hours,fvcks me up when the routine changes lol. Even gonna do some cardio later for a change,need to shift this lard.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye I'm off gym in a bit too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Ye I'm off gym in a bit too


What are you doing today?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What are you doing today?


Probably chest maybe some bis too. Looking forward to it!

Hams and ass hurting from Saturday's session still


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Probably chest maybe some bis too. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Hams and ass hurting from Saturday's session still


Lol legs are just recovering from Friday now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Rest day today. From a month off doms are bad, I'm aching like a bitch


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Rest day for me too, always like to have a couple days off after legs


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Push day today so I'll training Chest, Shoulders & Triceps. Will be going late tonight at about 8 :sad: Mrs has broke her foot so I'll have to put the little one to bed and help the other half in and out of the bath..

First day back at work today too... :sad:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good chest and bicep workout

Flat bench

Incline db

Incline flys

DB curls

Bendy bar curls lol

Seated Cable curls


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Weighed in almost 20lbs gained since beginning of September lol (water and fat mostly)
> 
> View attachment 163827


You fat cúnt!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You fat cúnt!!


I meant December not September I was 13,6 end of diet lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I meant December not September I was 13,6 end of diet lol


I don't even put that on in a year


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Dying to start my bulk now, just want to get bigger and stronger :sad: but I know I also want to see my abs :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/Abs Day Done.

2 drop sets on all chest moves.

Flat bench-6,5,4,4 @ 100kg

Incline bench-5,5,5,5 @ 60kg (paused reps)

Hammer grip bench-8,8,8,8 @ 70kg (some paused)

Low cable crossovers-8,8,8,8 @ 27kg each side

High cable crossovers-8,8,8,8 @ 27kg each side

Usual ab routine.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Dying to start my bulk now, just want to get bigger and stronger :sad: but I know I also want to see my abs :lol:


It's winter mate, worry about abs in a few months ;-)


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> It's winter mate, worry about abs in a few months ;-)


I want to get my abs now though, never had the discipline to finish a cut and I want to prove to myself that I can, then for the rest of the year I want to eat and inject everything in sight :lol:


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

I would take part but feel like I'm late to join the party. :/

Seems like I might be the only natty guy might take part lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

r33-tom said:


> I would take part but feel like I'm late to join the party. :/
> 
> Seems like I might be the only natty guy might take part lol


Nice car! Almost bought one but went ford lol silly but it's my daily.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

r33-tom said:


> I would take part but feel like I'm late to join the party. :/
> 
> Seems like I might be the only natty guy might take part lol


The competition is with yourself, get some stats and photos up and get in on the act


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> Nice car! Almost bought one but went ford lol silly but it's my daily.


Thanks. 

Only use it as a weekend toy and going to gym. Used to drive it a bit for work but spending £250 minimum on fuel was a bit much 

Depends on what Ford though lol



UkWardy said:


> The competition is with yourself, get some stats and photos up and get in on the act


Fair play. I'm in then. Will get some pictures later after work.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Thought I might as well join the party.

Height - 5ft 10"

Weight - 175lbs

Plan for myself is loose weight and build muscle ready for my wedding and honeymoon in June.

Bought some more products from Matrix and got a set of calipers, had a go and the worst bit is the gut which is at 32% the rest ranges from 20% to 30%. Don't have a goal set in mind but anything lost is a gain in my eyes. 

Will be doing this natty with a new diet in check (still sorting this out as I'm sorting one for my mum and the missus as well) and increased cardio. Still sticking to my push, pull, legs routine as I'm enjoying it.

Will be getting some pictures up later on.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

r33-tom said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Only use it as a weekend toy and going to gym. Used to drive it a bit for work but spending £250 minimum on fuel was a bit much
> 
> ...


400bhp mk1 Rs lol

SElling it to fund a e92 m3.

What's yrs running


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> 400bhp mk1 Rs lol
> 
> SElling it to fund a e92 m3.
> 
> What's yrs running


Good lad haha

E92 ay. Nice!

Running about 300bhp but to be honest that's plenty at the moment. Got more important things to spend money on anyway. I don't go racing other than brands hatch every now and then, and even at brands I was keeping up with cars with twice the bhp in the corners. Straight I was left for dead but in the corners they couldn't shake me off at all.

It's all about the setup and the driver


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

r33-tom said:


> Good lad haha
> 
> E92 ay. Nice!
> 
> ...


Ye mines set up for track too. I'm a **** driver though lol

Would love a bayside blue r34 as my toy


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> Ye mines set up for track too. I'm a **** driver though lol
> 
> Would love a bayside blue r34 as my toy


lol, get some track time under your belt, hire and instructor and you'll improve a lot. Plan to do the same actually.

Ohh you better start saving. 25K for a cheap one and the price of skylines are going through the roof since the R32 is now legal in the US being over 25 years old. When the R33 become legal I plan to sell mine to someone over there. Make a huge profit lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

r33-tom said:


> lol, get some track time under your belt, hire and instructor and you'll improve a lot. Plan to do the same actually.
> 
> Ohh you better start saving. 25K for a cheap one and the price of skylines are going through the roof since the R32 is now legal in the US being over 25 years old. When the R33 become legal I plan to sell mine to someone over there. Make a huge profit lol


ha good plan.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I will be joining in, I've taken some pics but don't exactly look great so need to pluck up the courage to post them lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> I will be joining in, I've taken some pics but don't exactly look great so need to pluck up the courage to post them lol.


Don't be scared lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Don't be scared lol


I think its embarrassment rather than fear tbh mate, I didn't have a great year last year and it shows lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> I think its embarrassment rather than fear tbh mate, I didn't have a great year last year and it shows lol


Then you should be able to make a good transformation. Let the embarrassment be your driving force to fvck sh1t up.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Is it too late to enter. I'm in terrible shape at the moment


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Is it too late to enter. I'm in terrible shape at the moment


Get involved mate, the worse shape you in the more room for improvement. I'm in the same boat

Get stats, pics, goals and gear up mate, only started this weekend ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Get involved mate, the worse shape you in the more room for improvement. I'm in the same boat
> 
> Get stats, pics, goals and gear up mate, only started this weekend ;-)


Decent amount of people involved now mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Its only a bit of fun but helps keep you motivated and good to compare and see what others are doing/using.

Hope everyone sticks to it but will probably have a few drop out

Gonna pin quads in a bit, shvtting myself lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Its only a bit of fun but helps keep you motivated and good to compare and see what others are doing/using.
> 
> Hope everyone sticks to it but will probably have a few drop out
> 
> Gonna pin quads in a bit, shvtting myself lol


Did my quad this morning. Can't even tell now lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

spudsy said:


> I will be joining in, I've taken some pics but don't exactly look great so need to pluck up the courage to post them lol.


Get them up mate, it'll make you try harder . We're all friends here lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Did my quad this morning. Can't even tell now lol.


Yeah but you've always done quads where I've always got my mrs to do my ass lol.

Do you think I'd be better off doing half in each as it's my 1st time or just be a man and wack it all in one?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah but you've always done quads where I've always got my mrs to do my ass lol.
> 
> Do you think I'd be better off doing half in each as it's my 1st time or just be a man and wack it all in one?


I've always done 2ml in mine from day one. Had pip a couple of times at the beginning but it wasn't that bad, more achy.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

would have definitely entered if this was a few weeks later. running my 1st cycle in a week or so! CANT WAIT


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've always done 2ml in mine from day one. Had pip a couple of times at the beginning but it wasn't that bad, more achy.


This gear is pipy even with half eo oil. I'm jabbing about 200ml prop each time so think I might wimp out and half it each quad to open the site


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> This gear is pipy even with half eo oil. I'm jabbing about 200ml prop each time so think I might wimp out and half it each quad to open the site


Maybe best to ease them in them. Quads are so easy mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Maybe best to ease them in them. Quads are so easy mate.


A lot disagree though that's what worries me, won't know til I try. I'll report back in a bit when I'm done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> A lot disagree though that's what worries me, won't know til I try. I'll report back in a bit when I'm done


If you need any advice give me a shout.

Good luck haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Get involved mate, the worse shape you in the more room for improvement. I'm in the same boat
> 
> Get stats, pics, goals and gear up mate, only started this weekend ;-)


Fat and natty, will get pics later


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Fat and natty, will get pics later


I thought you was starting a new cycle???


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If you need any advice give me a shout.
> 
> Good luck haha


Just pinned both quads. First one went fine then the second I hit a nerve or something. I pulled it out, changed the pin and went again. It bled a tiny bit but it's done now, fvck knows whether I'll be able to walk in the morning lol.

Done .7ml with .5ml eo in both


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Just pinned both quads. First one went fine then the second I hit a nerve or something. I pulled it out, changed the pin and went again. It bled a tiny bit but it's done now, fvck knows whether I'll be able to walk in the morning lol.
> 
> Done .7ml with .5ml eo in both


Nice one mate, good work. Hopefully if you do get pip it won't be that bad.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I thought you was starting a new cycle???


Not immediately. Probably start of feb


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Trained Chest, Shoulders and Triceps today, for Push Day. Banged 1ml Mast Prop in my Quad today too, can't even tell I've done it.

Anyway, had intense tricep pain today trying to press and it was nearly a pack up and go home job but I did what I set out to do just with lighter weights.

Dumbbell Bench 5x5

Barbell Overhead Press 5x5

Weighted Dips 3x8

Chest Flies 3x8

Side Lateral Raises 3x8

Tricep Pushdowns 3x8

French Press 3x8

Anyway more on this pain in my tricep as its severly hindering my pressing. It's like a stabbing pain firing up and down my tricep, from my delt to my elbow and it's only on the 'lockout' phase of a press. Any ideas? Will an elbow sleeve maybe help?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Not immediately. Probably start of feb


Oh ok. Still going with a rip blend?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Oh ok. Still going with a rip blend?


I think I'm going to start with test and Winny then move to the rip blend when I'm leaner and up the calories and lifting I think.

Save the tren until I'm on more calories and lifting heavier. I've had most of the past 9 months barely lifting so I'm going to ease back in.

Plus I'll hopefully look better for summer


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Gonna drop the Mast P as I have 2 unopened vials. Going to use them when I get some Mast E as a kickstart. Just bought some Clen Winny and more T3 so I'm less dropping it more substituting it :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just took the dog for a 25min power walk,burn some early morning cals off.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> In addition to my last post, looking for some advice with doses etc. Done some research and came up with the following.
> 
> 500mg Test E Weekly
> 
> ...


I'm running 50mcg T3 if that helps.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

naturalun said:


> I'm running 50mcg T3 if that helps.


Yeah I am running it at 50mcg at the minute, just didnt know if running 100mcg would benefit me abit more. It's more about the Winstrol than anything else, I have enough to run 100mg for a good 8-10 weeks thats all. @FelonE what do you reckon mate? I know you're running Winstrol, what dose and how are you getting on?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Yeah I am running it at 50mcg at the minute, just didnt know if running 100mcg would benefit me abit more. It's more about the Winstrol than anything else, I have enough to run 100mg for a good 8-10 weeks thats all. @FelonE what do you reckon mate? I know you're running Winstrol, what dose and how are you getting on?


Morning mate. Well I'm on 50mg a day and on my 4th day. Chest day yesterday was unreal,the pump was the best I've ever had. Chest was fvcking solid and strength is going up too. All good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> This gear is pipy even with half eo oil. I'm jabbing about 200ml prop each time so think I might wimp out and half it each quad to open the site


200 ml !! Fúck lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate. Well I'm on 50mg a day and on my 4th day. Chest day yesterday was unreal,the pump was the best I've ever had. Chest was fvcking solid and strength is going up too. All good.


Would you definitely recommend starting with 50mg ED for now? Got 50mg pills thats all and I cant be bothered breaking them up :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 200 ml !! Fúck lol


Lol yeah it's 133/67 tesp p/npp 1.5ml eod. Would probably cripple me without eo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Would you definitely recommend starting with 50mg ED for now? Got 50mg pills thats all and I cant be bothered breaking them up :lol:


Yeah mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

After hitting a nerve or something on my first quad injections last night I thought I would wake up not being able to walk. I went to bed and it was stinging quite bad but I've woke up this morning and can't feel a thing. Happy days


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol yeah it's 133/67 tesp p/npp 1.5ml eod. Would probably cripple me without eo


I was going with the 200 millilitres and not milligrams lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

lol didn't notice that haha


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> After hitting a nerve or something on my first quad injections last night I thought I would wake up not being able to walk. I went to bed and it was stinging quite bad but I've woke up this morning and can't feel a thing. Happy days


If you can't feel your leg mate I'd worry :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Finito.

Thought I'd do a few deadlifts seeing as I haven't done them for fvcking months. Forgot wrist straps though lol.

Deadlift-3,3,3 @ 190kg (pb) my best before was 190kg for 1 rep with wrist straps.

Wide grip pulldowns-8,8,8,8 @ 79kg

One arm db row-10,10,10,10 @ 30kg dbs

Wide grip seated row-8,8,8,8 @ 79kg

Narrow grip pulldowns-8,8,8,8 @ 79kg

10mins on stepper to finish.

Concentrating on form and contraction so went a little lighter today. Felt great,looking a bit more vascular when pumped.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Back Day Finito.
> 
> Thought I'd do a few deadlifts seeing as I haven't done them for fvcking months. Forgot wrist straps though lol.
> 
> ...


You finding the stepper a good form of cardio mate? Always fancied trying it to be honest. What are you running at the minute?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> You finding the stepper a good form of cardio mate? Always fancied trying it to be honest. What are you running at the minute?


Yeah I like it personally. 500mg test e and 50mg Winstrol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> After hitting a nerve or something on my first quad injections last night I thought I would wake up not being able to walk. I went to bed and it was stinging quite bad but I've woke up this morning and can't feel a thing. Happy days


Yay lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Right got my blast figured out. Going to run the following from Wednesday or Thursday (when postman comes  )

500mg Test E

50mcg T3

50mg Winstrol

120mcg Clen (Starting at 80mcg for a few days)

Now I train late evening (8pm) Obviously my clen will be spread over the day but is there an optimal time to take Winstrol? Or doesn't it matter?

Diets in check and my training is as consistent as ever.

Bring on the vascularity and separation!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Right got my blast figured out. Going to run the following from Wednesday or Thursday (when postman comes  )
> 
> 500mg Test E
> 
> ...


I take 25mg at 6am and 25mg at 6pm.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I take 25mg at 6am and 25mg at 6pm.


What Lab are you using for Winny mate? Using Dhacks 50mg and I can't be ****d splitting the pills :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> What Lab are you using for Winny mate? Using Dhacks 50mg and I can't be ****d splitting the pills :lol:


Renvex mate 10mg tablets.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Renvex mate 10mg tablets.


Looks like I'll be cutting tablets lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Looks like I'll be cutting tablets lol


I would. It just keeps it more constant in ya system I suppose.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I would. It just keeps it more constant in ya system I suppose.


Well I get up at 7am and train at 7:30/8pm so I've got 12 hours between waking and training. Reading different things about the half life too. I'll take one at 7 and one at 6ish


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Looks like I'll be cutting tablets lol


Go boots and get a pill cutter. Think they're only £1.99


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Go boots and get a pill cutter. Think they're only £1.99


Ebayed one lol, should turn up tomorrow


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Back and bis done, was a bit of a struggle to be honest my back was aching form all walking I did yesterday, must of walked 15 miles at work, fuming haha, joints are fecked too... Guess that's what happens when you're used to sitting on your ass over Xmas...

Deadlifts 4 sets

Bent over rows 4 sets

Lat pulldowns 4 sets

One arm row 2 sets

Db curls 3 sets

Db hammer curls 4 sets

Concentration curls 3 sets


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished push day, chest/tris and shoulders. It should of been tomorrow and still have doms but thought fvck it, no pain no gain

Oh and about the no pip in my quads I lied lol. As the day has gone on I can feel it more. So that's pip in both quads and my left ass cheek, new sites tomorrow (delts) so no doubt they'll hurt too. Can't wait lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

decided to do just do triceps today

did a long workout and really pushed myself cant even remember what i did now lol

food has been

bacon egg bagel

granola + almond milk

250g steak, veg, noodles

chicken rice

140g carbs around WO

snickers

chocolates from xmas

pop

bagel with peanut butter

gonna grab something now before bed hungry 

think thats everything there


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

ok, so here goes.

some pics of starting weight, quite far away from where i was in july. but shoulder injury and laziness got me to that.

weight just now is 85.5kg.... 189lbs

height is 5ft 10 and a bit lol

target for myself for end of 11 weeks is 75kg - so around a kg a week, which i should get to, and obviously to be looking a lot leaner.

problem for me is whilst im offshore there isnt very heavy weights, so it becomes cardio and high rep training.

i am natural, and all i use is BSN cellmass, and PhD Diet whey.

hardly work covering my a face and that as tattoo's kind of give me away lol.

excuse how untidy our dressing room is 







so this is my target by end of march, and then i will lean bulk for the summer


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Happy new year to you all. If your still interested in this gonna need you to put up your stats, starting pics and goals over the next 12 weeks. At the end we'll do a comparison pic and have a vote.
> 
> @FelonE, @sneeky_dave, @UkWardy, @Bora, @andyhuggins, @naturalun, @scot-ish, @elliot1989, @safc49, @Sambuca, @spudsy, @SelflessSelfie


Can I join?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/Traps Done Rudebwoy.

Seated Db Press-6,5,4,4, @ 32kg dbs(pb) 2 drop sets

Hammer grip press(plate loaded machine) 8,7,6,6, @ 70kg 2 drop sets

Front raises-8,8,8,8 @ 20kg dbs(pb) 2 drop sets

Ez bar front raises-6,6,6,6 @ 20kg 1 drop set

Lat raises-6,6,6,6 @ 20kg dbs(pb) 2 drop sets

Lat raises with plates 8,8,8,8, @ 5kg plates very slow and holding for 4 seconds at the top

Cable rear delts-8,8,8,8 @ 23kg each side 2 drop sets

Bent over rear delts-8,8,8,8 @ 16kg dbs 2 drop sets

Ez bar shrugs-10,10,10,10,10,10 @ 120kg

Abs. All 2 sets to failure

Hanging leg raises

Crunches

Double crunches

Side to sides with 10kg medicine ball

Side bends with 24kg kettlebell

Fvcking shattered lol. Good session.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Catweazle said:


> Can I join?


Send me a score and your in:thumbup1:


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

was in the gym last night for cardio for an hour 20 mins, then done a little ab circuit.

been out this morning with the dog for 45 mins, and then had 5 eggs scrambled for breakfast with some brown rice. going to make a couple of chicken breast and sweet potato and have some Cellmass, then will be doing legs at 6;30 so will have some cellmass, WMS and PhD diet whey after the gym.

cutting my cals down just now for next few days before work to around 1500 - as 85kg is heaviest i've been for a while, so would like to drop it off that little bit quicker.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> was in the gym last night for cardio for an hour 20 mins, then done a little ab circuit.
> 
> been out this morning with the dog for 45 mins, and then had 5 eggs scrambled for breakfast with some brown rice. going to make a couple of chicken breast and sweet potato and have some Cellmass, then will be doing legs at 6;30 so will have some cellmass, WMS and PhD diet whey after the gym.
> 
> cutting my cals down just now for next few days before work to around 1500 - as 85kg is heaviest i've been for a while, so would like to drop it off that little bit quicker.


Couldn't imagine cutting on 1500kcal, hungry all the time now at 2350 lol


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

i was on 2000 for a month there before xmas and after a few weeks i was getting used to it, is easier with complex carbs - brown rice seems to fill me up quite a bit - and for quite a while, i will still no doubt get hungry, but a lot of water seems to curb that. is only for a few days until im back to work, then will be around 2000 cals with training twice a day for 2 weeks


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Just had to give urine sample at work, testing for protein/ketones/glucose and a few other things, apparently my ketones are high but she says because I was ill recently which I was, but I'm wondering if gear has anything to do with it. Blood pressure was 152/92 also, bit high :/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Catweazle said:


> Can I join?


if you think you gonna stick at and the others don't mind then yes crack on


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

so finished my workout there.

legs tonight,

10 sets of 10 reps 100kg squat.

6 sets of 15 at 160kg leg press.

5 sets of 15 at 25kg leg extensions.

20mins uphill walk on the treadmill to finish.

dinners was mince, onions, green beans and quinoa.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just got back from the gym, pull day.

Dumbell Row 3x8

Rear Delt Flies 3x8

Bent Over Rows 5x5 (60,80,90,90,95)

Deadlifts 3x5 (130,160,180) 1rm Failed (195kg)

Barbell Bicep Curls 3x8

Hammer Curls 3x8

Preacher Curls 3x8


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Weighed 14.2 this morning, back to normal weight and up 7lbs on last week, thought I might get back to that quick but not that quick, I'm not complaining though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gun Day Done Famalam.

2 Drop sets on every exercise.

Lying Db tricep [email protected] dbs

Overhead tricep bar [email protected]

Rope [email protected]

Db [email protected] dbs

Rope [email protected]

T-bar cable [email protected]

Managed 12 mins cardio on stepper before the calf pumps became too much.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gun Day Done Famalam.
> 
> 2 Drop sets on every exercise.
> 
> ...


Have you hot yourself some taurine? Helped loads when I was on var


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Have you hot yourself some taurine? Helped loads when I was on var


Getting some tomorrow mate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Happy new year to you all. If your still interested in this gonna need you to put up your stats, starting pics and goals over the next 12 weeks. At the end we'll do a comparison pic and have a vote.
> 
> @FelonE, @sneeky_dave, @UkWardy, @Bora, @andyhuggins, @naturalun, @scot-ish, @elliot1989, @safc49, @Sambuca, @spudsy, @SelflessSelfie


Where's the women at? :confused1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Where's the women at? :confused1:


Dunno you tell me. The guys mentioned in the first post are who said they was up for it on another thread. Others have joined in though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

measured my arms cold they are over 16 now which is good as they are 6ft long each gonna try hit 17 in next 4-6 weeks ^^ were 14 1/2-15 last year pmsl as per my avi


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> measured my arms cold they are over 16 now which is good as they are 6ft long each gonna try hit 17 in next 4-6 weeks ^^ were 14 1/2-15 last year pmsl as per my avi


My arms are really long and I have long insertions :sad: it's a nightmare trying to get them to grow


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> My arms are really long and I have long insertions :sad: it's a nightmare trying to get them to grow


ye its a pita

i have good biceps just not triceps so gonna keep training both seperately twice a week see if i can get 17 cold or at least over 17 pumped up to **** haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> My arms are really long and I have long insertions :sad: it's a nightmare trying to get them to grow


Same. Got weedy arms lol.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

My arms are short, my forearms everyone says look massive but they're really not lol, just look fairly big.

Think my biceps are 15" cold relaxed down my side, 16" flexed cold.

Edit - just looked at last meausurment less than a month ago. Left Bicep is half inch bigger at 15 1/2". But they are both 16" flexed, weird!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Trained legs today, was pretty fvcked to be fair struggled to walk afterwards majorly, driving back... Was a nightmare.

bb squats 90kg x 12 reps 4 sets

Leg press 270kg x 15 4 sets, 100kg for 51 reps (my friend fails at legs and I said I'd vid me doing his 10 rep weight for 50 reps or more)

Leg extensions single leg 40kg x 12 4 sets

SLDL 80kg x 10 3 sets

Leg curls single leg 30kg x 12 reps x 4 sets

Calf raises 50kg x 15 reps 4 sets then 30kg for 20. Mad calf pumps must be clen/var.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just got back from an improv training day, was supposed to be rest day but seeing as push day isn't till Monday I wanted to see if my Tricep was any better, was still hurting but not as bad. Only did a short workout.

Incline Bench 3x5

Flat Bench 6x5

Winstrol, T3 and Clen still hasn't turned up though :sad:


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

We'll- sitting in hotel room after 5 hr drive. Chopper ride at 7am so next 2 weeks will be 40 mins fasted cardio at 5:20 am and weights 4 nights- nothing too heavy, but slow controlled workouts.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Week into my cut, down 4 1/2lbs. Must be majority water weight, although I will be adding extra 200 calories soon as I think I'm a tad bit low at moment.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Week into my cut, down 4 1/2lbs. Must be majority water weight, although I will be adding extra 200 calories soon as I think I'm a tad bit low at moment.


I was down 5lbs in my first week too. Water/glycogen. How many cals you on atm?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I was down 5lbs in my first week too. Water/glycogen. How many cals you on atm?


2100 cals at moment. Just a bit worried about losing another 4lb, last time I cut natty and lost 11lb in 5 weeks I lost a lot of muscle, just don't want that to happen again. More psychological cause I'm on gear this cut so shouldn't lose fvck all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> 2100 cals at moment. Just a bit worried about losing another 4lb, last time I cut natty and lost 11lb in 5 weeks I lost a lot of muscle, just don't want that to happen again. More psychological cause I'm on gear this cut so shouldn't lose fvck all.


When I cut natty I was losing weight rapidly on about 3000 cals. I'm on 2300 atm and I've lost 1lb in a week but have leaned out,the juice is definatley helping preserve.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> When I cut natty I was losing weight rapidly on about 3000 cals. I'm on 2300 atm and I've lost 1lb in a week but have leaned out,the juice is definatley helping preserve.


Ideal, how many weeks in are you now? I'm expecting to start seeing changes about 3/4 weeks in once my long esters have kicked in. Tell you what though using prop as kickstarted and its amazing, defo thinking of doing short cycles in future on fast acting esters.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Ideal, how many weeks in are you now? I'm expecting to start seeing changes about 3/4 weeks in once my long esters have kicked in. Tell you what though using prop as kickstarted and its amazing, defo thinking of doing short cycles in future on fast acting esters.


Altogether I'll be 10 weeks in on Monday but cutting wise I'll be 2 weeks in on monday,going great.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Done

Squats-1x150kg(pb)

2x2 @ 140kg

4x 4 @ 100kg(paused reps)

5x6 @ 60kg(paused reps)

Leg press machine-20 sets roughly180kg-40kg(repped it out on every other plate from the whole stack down)

Leg ext-15 sets roughly 108kg-20kg(repped it out on every other plate from the whole stack down)

Seated ham curls-10 sets roughly 80kg-15kg(repped it out on every other plate)

Seated calf raises-4 sets of 20 @ 70kg

Standing calf raises-4 sets of 15 @ 100kg

Usual ab routine.

Gotta love getting stronger on a cut lol.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Shoulders done today, pretty hard session did rest a bit too long as my friend came with me.

Btw I am cutting....

View attachment 164074


Way too many carbs but fvck it, still under 2500 calories.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

well, chopper cancelled, day sat in heliport, no gym ,and 5 hour drive home, and leave again at 3am for the check in the morra, thats 2 days gym time lost, and can see me sitting in the heliport all day the morra as well :/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Smashed pull today. Strength was up quite a bit on last week, was a good sesh and up another lb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Smashed pull today. Strength was up quite a bit on last week, was a good sesh and up another lb


Good stuff mate.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Dropped my first dose of clen for leg day. Shaking like a ****ting dog :lol:

Anyway did;

Squats,

120kg x1 (pb)

100kg x3

90kg x5

80kg x5

80kg x5

Leg Press 3x5

Trap Bar Deadlifts 3x5

Quad Extensions 3x8

Hamstring Curls 3x8

Calf Raises 3x8

Can barely walk and clen has hammered me, loved every minute of it though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Dropped my first dose of clen for leg day. Shaking like a ****ting dog :lol:
> 
> Anyway did;
> 
> ...


Good volume on the squats mate. Decent session.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good volume on the squats mate. Decent session.


Thanks mate, first leg session of the year. Felt good to be honest!

Dropped 400mg Caffeine, 40mcg Clen, 50mcg T3 and 50mg Winny at 7 O'clock though, before the gym. Now I'm laid in bed regretting it :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Thanks mate, first leg session of the year. Felt good to be honest!
> 
> Dropped 400mg Caffeine, 40mcg Clen, 50mcg T3 and 50mg Winny at 7 O'clock though, before the gym. Now I'm laid in bed regretting it :lol:


Lol the come down or still buzzing?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol the come down or still buzzing?


Buzzing my tits off :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Buzzing my tits off :lol:


Lol when I was taking fat burners I'd be buzzing for a bit then feel like sh1t in the afternoon. Like trying to sleep on speed haha .


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol when I was taking fat burners I'd be buzzing for a bit then feel like sh1t in the afternoon. Like trying to sleep on speed haha .


Lesson learnt, I'll take one on waking and one at 4:30pm when I finish work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Lesson learnt, I'll take one on waking and one at 4:30pm when I finish work


How you finding clen? Might get some.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How you finding clen? Might get some.


That was my first ever time :lol: I'll let you know soon. Shakes are abit ridiculous though, hope I get used to them :sad:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How you finding clen? Might get some.


I quite liked clen, but my mate hated it. Both on the same stuff, I was up to 160mcg a day and would get shakes first thing but they would wear of after a couple of hours where he took 40mcg and said he shook for over a day a bad a banging headache. Think it's very person dependant but it quite cheap so is say go for it.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Well I fell asleep at 3 30am last night, oh well, work time :sad:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Well I fell asleep at 3 30am last night, oh well, work time :sad:


Crazy mofo lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I quite liked clen, but my mate hated it. Both on the same stuff, I was up to 160mcg a day and would get shakes first thing but they would wear of after a couple of hours where he took 40mcg and said he shook for over a day a bad a banging headache. Think it's very person dependant but it quite cheap so is say go for it.


I'm quite stimulant sensitive.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Crazy mofo lol





FelonE said:


> I'm quite stimulant sensitive.


Well after a largely sleepless night I've come to the conclusion I'm very sensitive to Caffeine and Stims :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm quite stimulant sensitive.


I didn't jump straight in @160mcg. I started @40mcg and worked up until I found the dose I was comfortable with


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Legs done.

Leg press

Extensions

Curls

Calf raises. All 5x5


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Where's the women at? :confused1:


Not in the kitchen apparently


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Not in the kitchen apparently


Are u hinting for a sandwich? Not very subtle dave


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Perhaps you guys could help? As my previous posts mention I've started using Dhacks Clen. Took 40mcg AM and 40mcg 3:00pm and I felt crap all day and still had shakes this morning. Obviously I've come to the conclusion that I'm sensitive to Clen.

Question is, how long does Clen stay in your system? Took 40mcg at 5:30am this morning, if I have the shakes and slight headache all day does that mean its working all day? I could split them in half and do 20/20 but if there is no need I'd rather not.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Perhaps you guys could help? As my previous posts mention I've started using Dhacks Clen. Took 40mcg AM and 40mcg 3:00pm and I felt crap all day and still had shakes this morning. Obviously I've come to the conclusion that I'm sensitive to Clen.
> 
> Question is, how long does Clen stay in your system? Took 40mcg at 5:30am this morning, if I have the shakes and slight headache all day does that mean its working all day? I could split them in half and do 20/20 but if there is no need I'd rather not.


Clen has quite a long half life, think it's something like 36hours. For this reason there is no reason to split the dose. I used to take all unpon waking up (d hacks) @160mcg.

If I was you I'd just leave it at 40 today and see how you go then maybe bump it to 60 tomorrow.

I had a slight headache every run for the first couple of days but it did go and the shakes would only last am. Being on a building site the shakes didn't really bother me much but I can imagine them being hard work if your writing or typing all day.

The best way to keep an eye on what it's doing (as I didn't really notice any sides after a while) is get a cheap blood pressure/heartrate monitor off of eBay, think I paid £12 and check your resting heartrate and temperature (obviously you would need a thermo tree for this) I used my daughters. You should expect to be about a degree higher


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Clen has quite a long half life, think it's something like 36hours. For this reason there is no reason to split the dose. I used to take all unpon waking up (d hacks) @160mcg.
> 
> If I was you I'd just leave it at 40 today and see how you go then maybe bump it to 60 tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear, I'll just take 40mcg upon waking for a couple of days. The shakes aren't bothering me as I'm a Cnc Machinist anyway it's just the headaches yesterday where very irritating. Thanks mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Thats good to hear, I'll just take 40mcg upon waking for a couple of days. The shakes aren't bothering me as I'm a Cnc Machinist anyway it's just the headaches yesterday where very irritating. Thanks mate!


I bet making your protein shake has never been easier lol.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I bet making your protein shake has never been easier lol.


Could say that mate, I was like Micheal J Fox in a rave last night laid in bed. If I'd of scratched my dick I'd of finished myself off :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Could say that mate, I was like Micheal J Fox in a rave last night laid in bed. If I'd of scratched my dick I'd of finished myself off :lol:


I was like that on fat burners lol made feel like I'd dropped a gram haha.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Yooooo!

Weekly weigh in. 13 Stone 4.2lbs so still on target but 1.6lbs heavier than last week, which is expected as I knew I had lost epic amounts of water from having the sh1ts throughout the night!

I am now averaging 1.2-1.4lbs of fat loss a week. Vascularity is improving and I fvcking love being vascular even if only a little. Cannot wait to use anavar(might be a winstrol!) in March.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Chest and Triceps done.

Flat bench 4 sets 8-12 reps

Decline bench 4 sets 8-12 reps

Dumbell flyes 3 sets 12 reps

Skullcrushers 4 sets 10 reps

Dips 4 sets 10 reps

Rope pushdown 5 sets 15 reps low weight for burnout

Losing some strength was hoping I wouldnt, must be the less calories I'm on, was hoping to gain strength on this cycle even though cutting, was hoping for a bit more not much. It is only 9 days into my cycle, but prop has kicked in a bit already, and Anavar must be working soon.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Trained back today, just a short session as I train back during the week. Mrs and Daughter went to her Mams for dinner so I had some free time 

Deadlifts

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x3

180kg x3

200kg x1 (PB)

Bent Over Rows

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

One Arm Dumbbell Rows

35kg x5

40kg x5

40kg x5

42.5kg x5

45kg x5

Did some rear delt work too and some curls. Very happy with my Deadlift though, was as much a mental as a physical thing for me I think. Loving getting stronger on a cut!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Trained back today, just a short session as I train back during the week. Mrs and Daughter went to her Mams for dinner so I had some free time
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Wicked pb on the deads mate. Great getting stronger on a cut innit lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Yooooo!
> 
> Weekly weigh in. 13 Stone 4.2lbs so still on target but 1.6lbs heavier than last week, which is expected as I knew I had lost epic amounts of water from having the sh1ts throughout the night!
> 
> I am now averaging 1.2-1.4lbs of fat loss a week. Vascularity is improving and I fvcking love being vascular even if only a little. Cannot wait to use anavar(might be a winstrol!) in March.


I'm loving Winstrol atm mate.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm loving Winstrol atm mate.


Awesome! What effects you feeling from it? Winstrol is reported to significantly lower shbg so you should have more free test floating around!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Awesome! What effects you feeling from it? Winstrol is reported to significantly lower shbg so you should have more free test floating around!


Stronger(on a big deficit) vascular, muscles feel even harder and pumped. Just feel great mate. Bf going down nicely too.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Stronger(on a big deficit) vascular, muscles feel even harder and pumped. Just feel great mate. Bf going down nicely too.


Nice! I can't wait to try both the anavar and winstrol. Can't wait to get on cycle!

Winstrol maybe your new favourite Oral?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Nice! I can't wait to try both the anavar and winstrol. Can't wait to get on cycle!
> 
> Winstrol maybe your new favourite Oral?


I've only ever done M1T before but yeah loving Winny.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm loving Winstrol atm mate.


Yeah brilliant mate, just want to bring my bench up now my Tricep isn't as painful


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/Abs Done.

2 Drop sets on all.

Bench.1x5 @ 105kg(pb)

1x3 @ 105kg

1x5 @ 100kg

1x3 @ 100kg

Incline bench.1x5 @ 80kg

3x6 @ 70kg

Low cable crossovers.4x8 @ 27kg per side

High cable crossovers.4x8 @ 27kg per side

Hammer grip bench on plate loaded machine. 4x8 @ 70kg(paused reps)

Abs-Usual

10 mins on stepper at the end.

Gotta love setting pbs on a 1000 calorie deficit lol. Winny for the win.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Sitting in a hotel again :/ 5 days with no gym and no proper eating- hopefully get offshore soon to start eating/training


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

scot-ish said:


> Sitting in a hotel again :/ 5 days with no gym and no proper eating- hopefully get offshore soon to start eating/training


Bad times.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Working late this week.... 6am-10pm, no time for the gym at all.... Absolutely fuming, I'm not off at 10 either as I need to be up at 5am to set off to work.

Edit - got finished early today so managed to smash a quick 40 min back and bi session, didn't bother with DL today, all bars were in use and I wanted to get in and out. Decent session got some good quality pumps felt good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Done Mofos

Rack pulls-1x5 @ 170kg

1x5 @ 190kg

1x5 @ 200kg(pb)

1x5 @ 210kg(pb)

Wide grip pulldowns-4x8 @ 89kg(with 2 drop sets)

V-grip pulldowns-4x8 @ 60kg(slow/paused reps)

Seated rows-4x8 @ 89kg(2 drop sets)

One arm db row-4x8 @ 42kg dbs(2 drop sets)

Great session,felt like a beast lol.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

eventually got offshore this afternoon, breakfast was just Scram egg and toast.

had spaghetti meatballs, and brocolli for lunch and so far had 2 litres of water.

skipping dinner and will be having PhD bar around 3pm then training at 6:30 and some cereal and a Diet Whey shake after training.

feel so far behind as basically lost a week now, so will be cutting cals right back for the 9 days i have left offshore this trip, and just smash cardio morning for 45 mins fasted, and 20mins LISS after training everyday.

cheers


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fvcked my shoulder on Sunday doing decline. Think I'm gonna give push day a rest for a bit.

Pip from this gear is starting to pvss me off now. Dunno if I can handle another 5 weeks of it.

On the plus side I weighed 14.5 so up 10lbs. Don't feel I look any different yet though


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Leg day done, smashed it was a good session to be fair was in and out in 40 minutes. Going low volume during this cut and trying to keep heavy so i can gain some strength.

Leg press x 5 sets x 15 reps x 300kg

Leg extensions x 4 sets x 12 reps x 25kg single leg

Leg curls x 4 sets x 12 reps x 20kg single leg

Calf raises (seated) x 5 sets x 15 reps x 60kg

Didn't bother with squats today as my joints have been a bit dry... Hope this Var ain't winny... Pscarb recommended it so it can't be surely? Guy knows his sh1t lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

still just eating loads 

did 3 plates at side chest press for 6 reps sunday after walking up ****ered still

i should probably inject some gear this week ^^


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

gym done,

chest and tris done,

incline

4 sets of 12 dumbell press 25kg slow reps 5/2

4 sets of 12 dumbell fly 15kg SS with a poloquin fly kinda move

3 sets to failure chest dips.

4 sets 12 skull crushers

4 sets 12 push downs

2 sets 12 kickback

3 x 10 close grip press ups

pretty sore already, so can imagine will be worse in the morning.

acutally nice to get in the gym, not trained for near a week


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Weighed myself this morning at 194lbs, slow and steady 

Can't wait to hit back tomorrow, gonna pull some big weights around I hope


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

cardio done this morning, 45 mins on the treadmill just uphill walking at 125bpm heart rate.

breakfast was small bowl of porridge, spoon of peanut butter in it, 4 boiled eggs, only 2 yolks and a cup of black coffee


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Totally forgot to get some pictures up. Damn it.

Will get them taken and uploaded tonight!


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

trained back tonight, bit **** around tits as was late into the other guys.

had half a PhD flapjack and 20g diet whey shake before gym.

pull up 3 sets 10,9,7

seated single arm row on cables 3 x 8

upright row on cables 3 x 8

deadlifts 5 sets/ 60x12, 110x8, 140x6, 150x4 (pretty chuffed as hard to deadlift with vessel motion)

bent over row SS with reverse cables 3x8 on each

managed to get some chicken breast,white rice and green beans for tea  and will have other half of flapjack about 9.

been a good day being able to get back training properly, time to get this fat stripped right off.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull done. All lifts are up apart from wide grip pull ups, I went 2 reps down this sesh. Fvcks me off I can't seem to improve on these.

Didn't feel to good today either. Everyone round me seems to be ill so no doubt ill get it soon

Anyone got any ideas on how to improve chin ups?


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Pull done. All lifts are up apart from wide grip pull ups, I went 2 reps down this sesh. Fvcks me off I can't seem to improve on these.
> 
> Didn't feel to good today either. Everyone round me seems to be ill so no doubt ill get it soon
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to improve chin ups?


negatives- pull your full sets like you do, and then once you fail, asist yourself up to complete the set with negatives.

so 3x10 might go 10, 9 +1 Neg, 6 + 4 neg.

eventually the numbers will reach 10's.

you could also weight them and do less reps pending on your goal.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scot-ish said:


> negatives- pull your full sets like you do, and then once you fail, asist yourself up to complete the set with negatives.
> 
> so 3x10 might go 10, 9 +1 Neg, 6 + 4 neg.
> 
> ...


Have you tried this? Does it actually work?

Tonight I got 8-6-5-4-4 all with about 90sec between

I was thinking maybe add some weight in a rucksack for a couple of sessions?


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Have you tried this? Does it actually work?
> 
> Tonight I got 8-6-5-4-4 all with about 90sec between


yup, a few years ago when i was over the 100kg barrier, (fat ****) i couldnt pull myself up to save myself - so used to jump myself up, and lower myself down slowly when no1 was about, then eventually could do 1 or 2, bodyweight dropped and could gradually do more and more, still will do negs now if i dont get the last set complete. can now do weighted a bit, but usually can do 3 sets of 10 with about 90 sec rest (time for my mate to do 15)


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

On for shoulders today can't wait to head to gym.

One little issue fellas..... My lil buddy down below decided to go soft during sex last night, pretty much ruined it I managed to keep getting it back but wouldn't stay very long. Could be because I had a [email protected] earlier in the day but surely not ive done that a million times, think could be a case of tren d1ck... On 300mg test 300mg tren 300mg mast and 350mg prop but that's soon to end.

Any ideas??? I stopped taking arimidex but thinking maybe I should start taking 0.5mg ED for a couple days then drop to EOD OR E3D what Ya reckon lads?? I'm 24 not 74 shoudlnt be losing my boner, missus was cool with it to be fair and I did finger blast her and managed to finish myself not her lol...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arm Day Done my UK-M Family.

2 drop sets on all.

Biceps

Ez bar curls-2x8 @ 40kg+bar(pb)

2x6 @ 40kg

Db curls-4x8 @ 18kg dbs

Tricep bar hammer curls-4x10 @ 15kg

Triceps

Rope pushdowns-4x8 @ 69kg

Rev grip T-bar ext-4x8 @ 50kg

Single arm cable ext-4x10 @ 24kg

20 mins on bike doing steady state cardio to finish.

Meal 1 500g low fat greek yoghurt

Meal 2(pre gym) shake with water

Meal 3(post gym) shake with water and 6 egg whites scrambled

Meal 4 150g peas and tin of tuna

Meal 5 150g peas and tin of tuna

Meal 6 shake with water

Plus 4 tblspn of evoo

Calories 2081

Marcos Protein 255 Carbs 54 Fat 98


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

no gym for me this morning, sharing a room with a snoring **** and never got to sleep till after 2am, with even ear plugs in, so had a lie in till 6 :/ breakfast lunch been decent food, and hitting the gym at 6pm for some chest and arms before back to work afterwards


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Shoulders and traps...

Seated machine press 40kg x 2 sets x 15 reps (warm up)

BB seated shoulder press 50kg x 3 sets x 12 reps

Dumbell front raises 12.5kg x 3 sets x 12 reps (started getting issues right front delt)

Rear delt flyes 12.5kg x 4 sets x 12 reps

Dumbell shrugs 35kg x 3 sets x 12 reps

Barbell Shrug 80kg x 2 sets x 15 reps


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

No gym tonight. should of been leg day but had a couple of beers after work, mate is going travelling.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

trained chest tonight.

Flat bench.

60x12

70x12

80x10

70x12

incline DB press

12x17.5

12x20

10x22.5

10x25

seated cable flies

4 sets of 12

decline DB Press

10x17.5

10x20

8x20

6x22.5

we are moving around quite a bit, so was pretty hard at those weights. started trianing with other guys offshore instead of on my own, so now get a spot- can feel a massive difference after just a couple of nights now


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Weigh in 2 weeks in and so far....

Starting weight 182.75lbs

Last week 178.25lbs

Now 181lbs

Not sure why my weight has gone up carbs have dropped, protein/fat upped & still on 2100 calories... Only thing I can think of is the long esters starting to kick in.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

cardio done for this morning, 40 mins uphill walking with a bit of a roll form the vessel  breakfast had porridges, and 3 boiled eggs and a black coffee


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Jesus just done my weekly 2ml Jab of TTME 900mg in total.

My heart racing so fast, 5 mins on, talking 100-105bpm, also just popped my clenbuterol 80mcg. Feel fvcked.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Dhacks clen is ridiculously strong. Kicked my ass yesterday resting heart rate got to 120bpm til about 1:30am started dropping it's about 80 now 24 hours later usually around 72-76 on cycle, 65-68 off cycle so it's majorl fvcked ME up won't be taking again, scared me out of breath all day like been doing cardio.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Dhacks clen is ridiculously strong. Kicked my ass yesterday resting heart rate got to 120bpm til about 1:30am started dropping it's about 80 now 24 hours later usually around 72-76 on cycle, 65-68 off cycle so it's majorl fvcked ME up won't be taking again, scared me out of breath all day like been doing cardio.


How much did you take?

sorry just see above it was 80mcg. Why not just take 40?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> How much did you take?
> 
> sorry just see above it was 80mcg. Why not just take 40?


Yeah 80mcg, nah mate just dropping it might go to 40 if I'm struggling to lose weight but going well so far so rather not feel like sh1t lol.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

done legs tonight after work.

cant squat too much due to rolling around and that in the weather 

4 sets of 12 at 80kg

4 sets of 8 at 60kg front squats.

4 sets of walking dumbell lunges.

4 sets of standing calf raises, no weights. 30 reps each leg.

had steak, white rice and veg after gym, starting to feel a whole lot better about xmas bulk now, seems to be slowly going, cant actually weight to go home and weigh myself next friday, reckon i'll be 2-3 kg down in 11 days


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Yeah 80mcg, nah mate just dropping it might go to 40 if I'm struggling to lose weight but going well so far so rather not feel like sh1t lol.


I've dropped it, felt like crap even at 40mcg


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> I've dropped it, felt like crap even at 40mcg


Crap ain't it.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Crap ain't it.


Well I was doing 80mcg ED for week on/week off, did the first week. Dunno if I'll go back on though.. Just felt crap all day from the minute I took them :sad:


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Well I was doing 80mcg ED for week on/week off, did the first week. Dunno if I'll go back on though.. Just felt crap all day from the minute I took them :sad:


Yeah mate I did week on week off then went back on and blew my head off. Also sick of the jitters I was constantly like jittery and nervous/paranoid everyone could see me shaking like FVCK lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just trained chest had carvery now super tired


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Yeah mate I did week on week off then went back on and blew my head off. Also sick of the jitters I was constantly like jittery and nervous/paranoid everyone could see me shaking like FVCK lol.


Yeah people at work where noticing me shaking while I was eating my meals :lol: might use them again if I get desperate but I should be fine on T3 and a solid diet


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Yeah people at work where noticing me shaking while I was eating my meals :lol: might use them again if I get desperate but I should be fine on T3 and a solid diet


Yeah mate my fats melting hardly any scale action but my shoulders getting rounded can see some more separation than before, few more veins must be the Anavar, mad pumps also today. And my obliques/top 4 abs starting to show still a layer of flab but it's going haha.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Yeah mate my fats melting hardly any scale action but my shoulders getting rounded can see some more separation than before, few more veins must be the Anavar, mad pumps also today. And my obliques/top 4 abs starting to show still a layer of flab but it's going haha.


Well done mate!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

legs Friday, chest and tris yesterday (left shoulders out rotator cuff is still bad but worked around it, lighter weights, more reps). Probably should have left it longer but I hate not training when I'm in the zone.

Just finished pull, was a good session all lifts are up.

My weight is up and down which is obviously water but annoys the fvck out of me. I was 14.6 3/4 Friday and this morning 14.5. Probably shouldn't weigh myself everyday but can't help it when the scales are there. I've been upping cals slowly aswell :-/


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> legs Friday, chest and tris yesterday (left shoulders out rotator cuff is still bad but worked around it, lighter weights, more reps). Probably should have left it longer but I hate not training when I'm in the zone.
> 
> Just finished pull, was a good session all lifts are up.
> 
> My weight is up and down which is obviously water but annoys the fvck out of me. I was 14.6 3/4 Friday and this morning 14.5. Probably shouldn't weigh myself everyday but can't help it when the scales are there. I've been upping cals slowly aswell :-/


Welcome to my world of weight variation :/ I think I'm getting heavier then I've lost again FFS


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

done shoulders tonight, as above my left rotator cuff is crap, so cant really go heavy, which i think is the main reason why my bench is crap too.

done front and side lat raises as super set.

4 sets of 15 DB press, upto 25kg

4 sets of shrugs with plate, together with rope - 45kg a side, 4 sets of 12.

finished with 3 sets of bent over rear delt rows.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Welcome to my world of weight variation :/ I think I'm getting heavier then I've lost again FFS


It's a joke mate, well winding me up. I've never really bulked before so didn't just wanna start smashing the cals, but have been increasing them every few days a bit. Maybe I should just weigh myself on a weekly basis. The pip from this gear is pvssing me off as well and still don't feel like it's got going yet. I expected to feel like I'm on by now but nothing has really changed yet


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> It's a joke mate, well winding me up. I've never really bulked before so didn't just wanna start smashing the cals, but have been increasing them every few days a bit. Maybe I should just weigh myself on a weekly basis. The pip from this gear is pvssing me off as well and still don't feel like it's got going yet. I expected to feel like I'm on by now but nothing has really changed yet


EOD pip does become tedious I agree.

How many cals are you eating atm?

I was very cautious at first about eating too much till I got sick of waiting, the small amount of fat we can expect to gain is easily lost I suppose.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> don't feel like it's got going yet. I expected to feel like I'm on by now but nothing has really changed yet


More gear. 1ml per day


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> EOD pip does become tedious I agree.
> 
> How many cals are you eating atm?
> 
> I was very cautious at first about eating too much till I got sick of waiting, the small amount of fat we can expect to gain is easily lost I suppose.


Dunno what cals I'm on my but I'm up by 2 scoops of oats, handful of mixed nuts and raisins, half a scoop of dextrose and 50g of rice or pasta

Daily diet would be roughly

2scoop protien, 2 scoops oats

1 wrap with about 150g chicken

1 wrap with about 150g chicken, 100g mixed seafood, handful of nuts

125g pasta, 200g lean mince

1 wrap with about 150g chicken, handful of nuts

Banana pre workout

2 scoops of protien, scoop and a half of dextrose, creatine

125g pasta, 200g chicken

2 scoops of protien, head tablespoon of peanut butter

All wrap and dinners would have some kind of sauce but that's a typical day. When I say roughly it'll all add up at the end of the day as the chicken etc is out of a pack I just don't weigh it into individual portions just eye it up. Might increase fats a little and have shakes with milk


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> More gear. 1ml per day


Baha, new you'd say that. I'm coming to the end of first 20ml vial maybe up it on the next one


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Dunno what cals I'm on my but I'm up by 2 scoops of oats, handful of mixed nuts and raisins, half a scoop of dextrose and 50g of rice or pasta
> 
> Daily diet would be roughly
> 
> ...


Maybe swap chicken for mince a few times, olive oil in your shake, drink **** load of milk. Bulk Bro bulk.

Maybe a few days calorie counting might be of benefit to you?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Maybe swap chicken for mince a few times, olive oil in your shake, drink **** load of milk. Bulk Bro bulk.
> 
> Maybe a few days calorie counting might be of benefit to you?


Never properly bulked before, always been worried about adding to much fat but maybe I should go at it harder.

The wraps change day to day, it's whatever the misses makes, if it ain't chicken it's normally eggs or tuna but your right I probably should count the cals, just a pain in the ass and I don't like being proper strict. The misses would give me a fvck off tablet if I told if I start being fussy. It's nice having your food done for you


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Never properly bulked before, always been worried about adding to much fat but maybe I should go at it harder.
> 
> The wraps change day to day, it's whatever the misses makes, if it ain't chicken it's normally eggs or tuna but your right I probably should count the cals, just a pain in the ass and I don't like being proper strict. The misses would give me a fvck off tablet if I told if I start being fussy. It's nice having your food done for you


Getting food made for me sounds magic  don't spoil it haha

I chuck 100ml EVOO in my morning shake and neck that, 850 cals right there!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rack [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],1 [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

V-grip [email protected] with 2 drop sets

Widegrip [email protected](slow reps)with 2 drop sets

Seated [email protected] with 2 drop sets

Machine [email protected](slow reps)with 2 drop sets

T-bar cable [email protected] with 2 drop sets


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

done a back set last night.

never really went too heavy again, but felt quite good.

4 sets of pull ups 12,9,7,4 (done negatives up to 8 on the lower sets)

5 sets of deads, last set 140 x10

bent over Row SS with reverse cabled low down for read delt.

do a cable v pull with a tricep rope from high down to nose, kinda of a wide grip

finished with just 2 sets of like a single arm pull down on cables.

been told my deadlift technique doesnt look too good, never really noticed, but i dont seem to bend my legs very much at all..... is this correct? need to get a look at some videos, but doubt they will load whilst offshore.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Sorry I have neglected this thread a little, been really busy with a new job and keeping on top of my training during this cut. So far my training and diet has not faltered at all and still losing 1.2lbs a week.

Right now I am at 13 Stone 3 lbs, think I started at 13 stone 9lbs just before January, so going strong! Training consists of.

Monday - Rest

Tuesday - Chest + Triceps followed by 11 minutes of ultra high intensity training of death.

Wednesday - Back + Biceps

Thursday 30-45 minutes of medium intensity yoga pants observation on the cross trainers.

Friday - Shoulders followed by 11 minutes of ultra high intensity training of death.

Saturday - Arms

Sunday - Legs and Core.

I also do a 30 minute brisk walk on my lunch breaks at work just for a bit extra. Supplementing with 600-1000mg caffeine a day from black coffee and sugar free energy drink and 120mcg clen. Buzzing my tits off!

My gym has been taken over by pure gym and there has been an influx of new joiners, not really letting it hinder my workouts, plus there has been an influx of incredibly hot 10/10, yoga pant wearing women. I have no idea how I am going to cope when I am back on the tren....


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Better late than never!

Excuse the moodiness and the burger nips. Roll on training tomorrow before work!!!

Currently weighing 78kg. Lost 10kg in 2 months but that's a mixture of not a lot of training due to injury and eating better.

View attachment 164750


View attachment 164751


View attachment 164752


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sounds like every man and his dog has a bad rotator cuff. I did my right one in on Monday doing bench :sad:


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Sounds like every man and his dog has a bad rotator cuff. I did my right one in on Monday doing bench :sad:


My right ones fecked too lol, although done chest today and it wasn't as bad as last weeks chest session so progress is being made.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Sounds like every man and his dog has a bad rotator cuff. I did my right one in on Monday doing bench :sad:


Mine has been fvcked for well over a year now, I just always work round it. Should have got it looked at really but can't afford being told that I need time off work and to leave gym alone for a while. I've had 2 months off before and it's still been a problem.

Only on my way home from work now but gonna do a push session when I get home. Normally I'd give it bvllocks but being on gear makes me try harder.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Couldn't go gym yesterday morning due to not being able to get my car out, but went last night, newbie city. Definitely saw a few interesting things going on last night.

Planned on combining a pull and push routine together but due to how busy it was and getting fed up of waiting I decided to throw some legs in there as well, seeing that no one at all was training legs. :/ lol.

Weighed myself after gym at 80kg

Was able to get in:

Bicep Curls: 3 sets of 8 reps @ 30kg

Tricep pushdown: 4 sets of 8 reps @ 55kg

Chest Press: 3 sets of 8 reps @ 47.5kg

Pull ups with 40kg offset with 2 wide grip and 1 close grip

Leg Curl: 3 sets of 8 reps @ 50kg

Leg Extention: 3 sets of 8 reps @ 45kg

Leg Press: 3 sets of 8 reps @ 95kg

The above took an hour. It's not what I would normally do as evening sessions are usually not too bad, but with the influx of people joining a gym it was busy to say the least.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

trained yesterday arms,

21's 3 sets,

4 sets tricep push down SS hammer curls on a bar.

hammer curls on DB 4 sets 12

trip extensions single arm DB 4 sets

4 sets of tricep dips to failure.

was in this morning at 5:30 done 40 mins on the treadmill walking.

started to get bored of the walking now in the mornings, dont see like im getting much from it, so think once i get home next wed i will train mornings being 5mile run. just get up, shake to stop me going catabolic and then 5 mile run, so 40mins or there abouts.

is this a bad idea?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Did chest and tris last night, shoulder is still quite bad but was still a good sesh

Up to 14.9 this morning so 1st in 3 weeks


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Not best pics but losing some fat around my front, legs seem a bit smaller which sucks (pic was taken Today not leg day) still nowhere near where I wanna be at but only almost 3 weeks in.

Back day today...

T bar row - 70kg 12,12,12,12

Bent over row - 60kg 12,12,12

Low row - 70kg 10,8,8

One arm row - 32.5kg 10,10,10

Lat pulldown - 70kg 12,12,12,15 80kg 6,6

Finito. Didn't really go heavy today just kept it nice and slow/controlled no DL today did rack pulls last back session.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> trained yesterday arms,
> 
> 21's 3 sets,
> 
> ...


5 mile run sounds horrendously bad idea haha.

I once did 5 miles about a year n half ago took me about 55mins but that was with sprints on the beach too.... Never again lol.

Edit- 6 miles I did my bad.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

naturalun said:


> 5 mile run sounds horrendously bad idea haha.
> 
> I once did 5 miles about a year n half ago took me about 55mins but that was with sprints on the beach too.... Never again lol.
> 
> Edit- 6 miles I did my bad.


only down side is that i get bored of it, running is not a problem for me, i will be getting my time down to about 7:30/mile for the summer, as planning on running the 3 peaks around june now, but last year i ran in the mornings, and got myself into a leaner shape, this year so far beeing doing fasted cardio and LISS after gym sessions, and doesn't seem to be working. will weigh myself when i get home on wednesday, but in 2 weeks i expect to be down 3kg, and if not then it will be back to running each morning.

cheers


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull done. All lifts up apart from wide grip pulls.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Arms today. Can't wait for it, got to do a few things before I go though. Will update after session how it's gone.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Hit my quads today

Squats 3x3 (last set for 10)

Leg press 4x18

Hack squats 3x18

Extensions 3x18

Absolutely brutal, quads were so pumped I thought they were gonna pop 

Took this the other day 108kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Finito

[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],1 [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],1x4 @80kg,[email protected],[email protected],

Glute [email protected]'t remember lol

Seated leg ext-about 10 sets going up the stack and back down

Seated ham curls-about 10 sets going up the stack and back down

Db [email protected] dbs

Seated calf raises-1x25,1x20,1x15,1x10 @ 70kg

Standing calf [email protected]

Abs was hanging leg raises 2 sets to failure and decline crunches 2 sets to failure.

Cardio was 15 mins steady state on bike.

Took a fat burner/pre workout and carbed up before legs today and felt like a fvcking beast. Best leg day I've had since I started cutting.

Felt murderous lol was very intense.

Taurine is working cos had no calf or back pumps.

Great session


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good session today, got some amazing pumps was absolutely mind blowing anavar must be kicking in been on 3 weeks today.

Close grip bench - 60kg 15,12,12,12

Skullcrushers - 27.5kg 12,12,12,12

Cable pushdown - 25kg 12,12,12,12

Bench dips - BW 15,15,15,15

Dumbell bicep curls - 17.5kg 10,10,10,10

Dumbell incline curls - 15kg 10,10,10

Concentration curls - 12.5kg 12,12,12,12

Cross body hammer curls - 20kg 8,8,8

Listening @LDouble3 new mix was in the zone hardcore, quality mix lats I suggest you listen to it next time you're in gym.

@FelonE hows the sunbeds going pal? I've just done my 4th session before I hit the gym, so far done 4 min, 4 min, 8 min , 8 min... How many mins you doing at once? And how's the melatonin? Missus won't let me use the tight fvck... Not gonna disobey her either she's cool wi my steroid use don't wanna p1ss Her off.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

naturalun said:


> Good session today, got some amazing pumps was absolutely mind blowing anavar must be kicking in been on 3 weeks today.
> 
> Close grip bench - 60kg 15,12,12,12
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - glad it was put to good use


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Good session today, got some amazing pumps was absolutely mind blowing anavar must be kicking in been on 3 weeks today.
> 
> Close grip bench - 60kg 15,12,12,12
> 
> ...


Going good mate.,had 2 sunbeds so far,6 mins and ten mins. Def browner it's good stuff,even the Mrs looks browner and she's pale as fvck lol.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Going good mate.,had 2 sunbeds so far,6 mins and ten mins. Def browner it's good stuff,even the Mrs looks browner and she's pale as fvck lol.


Ah man sounds like its good stuff, I feel a bit browner in my face/arms but everywhere else still same, I'm not using anything for it though. Just take me longer I guess.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Legs done, although wasn't that good a session today. I feel like I'm coming down with a cold but didn't wanna miss it so just went easy.

Last 2 days I keep going dizzy which ain't good and hope it's just me feeling a bit ill although I've not had it before.

Anyway I'm out for a mates bday tomorrow night and will probably get hammered so will be having a couple of rest days


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Another great session, anavar/rest of gear 100% fully kicked in. Feeling amazing, looking different every time I'm staring in the mirror doing sets, my focus is unreal, this is how pre workout should be like, in reality pre workouts do fvck all, for me anyhow.

Today was shoulders. Had to lay off shoulders for the last 2 weeks as had a bit of an issue with my right front deltoid and whilst it's not 100% it's a lot better and doable.

So today eased back into it...

Seated mil press - bar warmup 35 reps, 50kg 10,10,8,8

Upright row (superset) - 35kg 12,12,12,12

Lat raises (superset wi upright rows) - 7.5kg 15,15,15,15 (burned like fvck)

Rear delt flyes - 15kg 10,10,10

Barbell shrugs - 80kg 15,15,15

Face pulls - 25kg 12,12,12,12

Also starting next weekend I'll be working with @liam0810 we've chatted and my goals have changed slightly short term, shall be bulking up oppose to cutting & then doing a cut. Whilst my cut is going well at the moment and I'm noticing some places getting leaner, I don't want to be too small after cutting, as Id be around 167-170lbs or so with deserved bodyfat level and I wouldn't feel too comfortable being that weight, I want to be at least 175-180 at 10-12%.

So looking forward to Liam's help transforming me.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes mate! We'll add some size for a few months and then cut you and have you shredded!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Didn't go out last night in the end so done push today. Felt quite strong although shoulder was playing up a bit. Feel like in coming down with a cold now ffs. My mrs has been ill for a while and everyone at work seems to be ill so it was inevitable I was gonna get it at some stage just hope it don't get bad.

Think I've got another hectic week of work so training will be as and when I can but won't be much :-(


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Done pull tonight. All lifts moving in the right direction except for fvcking chin ups and it's starting to get to me. For the last few weeks I've been putting weight in a rucksack a and doing negatives. Obviously less reps but thought tonight id try without and hopefully would be able to do more. Nope exactly the same as 3 weeks ago ffs. I know I weigh more now but thought at least one maybe 2 more reps.

Ideas please.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

No gym for me past few days, still stuck offshore an bad weather with the gym closed. Hopefully on a chopper tomorrow and can get back at it .


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Been training like a mad man, but my diet has gone to **** over the last week, I went down to 194lbs and I've gone back to 201lbs now. So annoyed at myself so I've got my ass into gear today and will make sure I stop being a lazy fat SOB. So much time wasted..

Safe to say I've disappointed myself to be honest.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Been training like a mad man, but my diet has gone to **** over the last week, I went down to 194lbs and I've gone back to 201lbs now. So annoyed at myself so I've got my ass into gear today and will make sure I stop being a lazy fat SOB. So much time wasted..
> 
> Safe to say I've disappointed myself to be honest.


Don't beat yourself up mate just get back on track.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

eventually home, so got 4 days of proper training until i have to head to Aberdeen for a course again for 3 days :/

just ordered some food from @MuscleFood again, so hopefully my order arrives next week and all intact and that should see me for the 3 weeks before i go back to work 

gym in the morning, and i've got the missus joining me too, so will be some fasted cardio and then a light weights workout, and then gym in the evening too.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Don't beat yourself up mate just get back on track.


Definitely. The frustration and disappointment I felt when I clicked outweighs any food cravings.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Got quads and biceps in half an hour, wanna be crawling out of the gym by the end of it!


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Cardio done today an yesterday fasted in the morning plus cardio last night.

Legs and shoulders tonight.

Signed up for tough mudder in June, and doing 3 peaks in May- target of 21 hours :/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Legs done. Up to 14.13 and strength is going up each sesh.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Done some quick 25 min cardio today, 15 min jog - 5 x 30 second sprints with 30s rest between, then 5 min jog. Was cream crackered.

On with shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just done pull. Feeling stronger every workout. The gains are coming you slags


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Just done pull. Feeling stronger every workout. The gains are coming you slags


Lol good sh1t


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Back in Aberdeen again, so tonight will be 5 or 6 mile jog  gym the morra night again.

Took homemade ECA stack as of today to speed up the fat burning hopefully, and have lost all appetite now :/


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Went out and just ran up and down the main road 

Done 9km at 4:50/km which ain't too bad at 13 stone and terribly unfit just now.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Hit a Shoulder Press PB of 32kg DB's for 5 reps today. Really happy with it, training is going well, probably best it ever has and my diet is golden at the moment


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

All gone quiet in here lately...

:whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> All gone quiet in here lately...
> 
> :whistling:


I've been stuffing my face with biscuits last 3 days lol. Back in the game tomorrow.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've been stuffing my face with biscuits last 3 days lol. Back in the game tomorrow.


Good man! :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/Traps/Cardio done.

So after trying out the psmf diet at the weekend i kinda fvcked myself up,left myself with no energy and very hungry. So the last few days been pigging out on biscuits and had no motivation(not good).

Anyway I'm back on form today and smashed my session today. It must of done me good having a few days off diet cos I looked more vascular,striated and had bundles of energy.

Didn't count sets/reps just went until I couldn't anymore.

Standing ohp

Seated db press

Front raises

Lat raises

Incline bench rear delts

Behind back ez bar shrugs

20 mins of interval cardio on bike.

Great session.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

wish i could pig out on biscuits, i put weight on just looking at them. cant wait till like september when i can claim to be bulking and get to eat whatever i like


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

scot-ish said:


> wish i could pig out on biscuits, i put weight on just looking at them. cant wait till like september when i can claim to be bulking and get to eat whatever i like


I was worried I'd look a mess after pigging out but look ok still lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day Done

Fvcking destroyed the bastards today lol good stuff.

Didn't count sets/reps.

Squats-about 12 sets between 60kg and 140kg

Single leg ext-about 10 sets

Leg ext-about 6 sets

Ham curls-about 8 sets

Db squats-about 6 sets

Bb lunges-about 6 sets

Single leg press-about 4 sets

leg press-about 5 sets

Seated calf raises-4sets

Standing calf raises-4sets

Abs

Weighted cable twists

Weighted cable crunch

Hanging leg raises

Double crunches

Cardio

20 mins of 30 second intervals on bike.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Leg day Done
> 
> Fvcking destroyed the bastards today lol good stuff.
> 
> ...


thats a fair old workout 

i will be doing legs tonight before the rugby.

planning on;

10 sets 10 at 100kg back squat.

5 sets 10 at 70kg front squat

5 sets 10 leg press,

5 sets 10 ham curls

5 sets to failure barbell lunges

5 sets of 25 reps calf raises with smith machine

20 mins cardio on the treadmill uphill.

and i thought my workout was pretty exhaustive.

just sorting out my chicken deliver from yesterday  10kg arrived, with some Zaks bread and thought i'd try the @MuscleFood yoghurts, not bad, taste a bit powdery if that makes sense.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Back in the gym today after 5 days off. Done legs. It's time to up my game 5 days off is no good lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I won't be training legs for a while.. :sad:

I was doing Hammy Curls last Friday, last set I felt something pull or tear. Anyway it bruised up for a few days and I tried legs yesterday, no dice :sad:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

fell off the wagon big time. no training for 2 weeks and beer every night. waiting on a power rack getting installed in the garage which should have been in over a week ago. i ordered new weights and luckily i ordered dumb bell handles so ive something to work with, their not great but better than nothing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Added T3 today. 4 and a half weeks left of my cut.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Had a change of heart, leaned out abit on Tren Test and T3. Gonna bulk slowly on 3300kcal till I feel big enough. I'm not shredded but with me losing fat I look alot smaller.

Eat to grow etc etc 

Still gonna keep a strict diet, last thing I want is to end up fat :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Stinking cold ATM. Had yesterday and just tried a leg sesh. Wasn't that good tbh probably should of had another days rest

15.1 this morning though


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Trained tonight in warehouse Aberdeen again. On another 4 day course at work :trained back and bi's.

Dead lift finished 5 @ 160kg as I felt a little twinge in lower back, wearing a belt as always. Any advice on lower back pain?

Cheers


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

so back home now.

home last night, done chest and tri's - 3sets on each, 3 moves for each muscle, and then done some cardio ended up on the treadmill for 50 mins.

done cardio this morning, 5 mile on treadmill at just under 8min mile pace, then 20 mins on the bike then 4000m row at 2min 500 pace.

legs tonight, and went "heavy" for the first time in a long time.

squats, extension, and then barbell stand ups to the bench with 60kg on the bar. then calf extensions.

squat i manage, to get 1 rep upto 160kg, not sure if thats good, bodyweight is 79.5kg so managed 2 x bodyweight. pretty chuffed as been doing 10 x10 at 100kg for a few months now.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

done shoulders this morning, dumbells, 5x5 at 28kg, then last set at 30, needed a bit of help, so will nail them next time. then done 3 other excercises, finished by 40 minutes cardio, and 30 mins in the steam room and sauna.

now sat down to watch all the rugby, steak night for valentines, and back to the gym for cardio in the morning.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just done push. Can't be fooked to right it all down. It's in my journal if you wanna see but hit a pb today and upto 15.2


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm out for next three months so count me out bastard injury


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> I'm out for next three months so count me out bastard injury


What you done?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Been a while since I checked into this, up to 188lbs now going strong, quest to 200lbs with my coach. Then lean down in time for summer, hopefully get more than just too 4 abs for once haha, that's the plan anyway.

Training been going well and eating tonnes so gains gonna be flowing all way til end of April, finish cyxle and see what goes on then, my coach clued up so can guide me and let me know what the next step is.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

How you lads doing? Not been checking in as often as I like.

Done to 13 Stone 1 Pound. Two weeks until TTM anavar and t3!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> How you lads doing? Not been checking in as often as I like.
> 
> Done to 13 Stone 1 Pound. Two weeks until TTM anavar and t3!


I'm doing ok. Don't look that great but I'm bulking so a bit soft and added a bit if fat. I've gone from 13.9 to 15.3 since the 1st jan and hitting pbs as well so all is good. 2 weeks left of bulk


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I'm doing ok. Don't look that great but I'm bulking so a bit soft and added a bit if fat. I've gone from 13.9 to 15.3 since the 1st jan and hitting pbs as well so all is good. 2 weeks left of bulk


Great stuff mate, you switching to a cut?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Great stuff mate, you switching to a cut?


Don't really know tbh mate. My plan was to cruise for 5-6 weeks then try tren for 7 weeks before I go away. Wanna be ripped by the end of May. So don't no whether to try and maintain then cut when I start tren or start the cut when I'm on the cruise.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

nothing done today, just a big feed over 1000cal breakfast, then only had a protein yoghurt and a chicken and carrot meal, so sub 1500 cals today, dont feel too bad, will be training twice 2moz, so over 2000cals but still hope to be cutting. will weigh myself thursday before i go back offshore. hopefully im 5kg down in the 6 weeks.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

cardio tuesday,

legs last night,

tried something different, done:

Squat:

10 x 60

8 x 100

3x3 at 130, with 5 reps on last set- so know next time will try 3x3 at 140

guy i was training with done 3x3 at 140 and 4 reps last set, he's 74kg.

hes natural- and 1rm is Squat at 160, Dead 210, bench 155. quite a strong wee cnut


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

offshore now, done some cardio this morning.

but bonus is, spoke to the chef and he is willing to steam me two chicken breast each day for lunch and dinner, so can have chicken and veg with some potatoes or pasta, so kind of getting proper decent food out here too.

so can eat, poached eggs n toast n beans for breakfast, 4 boiled eggs to snack on through the day, and two meals with chicken and veg and a shake, so shouldnt have much of a problem cutting with that and fasted cardio every 2nd morning for 40 mins


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Wonder who's still going for this. I know I am and felone will be, obviously you are but I don't see many of the others post. I think ukwardy and naturalun are still posting come to think of it but the others may of blown it out.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Wonder who's still going for this. I know I am and felone will be, obviously you are but I don't see many of the others post. I think ukwardy and naturalun are still posting come to think of it but the others may of blown it out.


Spent weeks 2-6 spinning my wheels but going strong lately. I'm still in just lifting in the shadows


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought I'd add this in here incase any of you are still going for this. Bulk virtually done, couple more days then a 6 week cruise and slow cut

Comparison pics

View attachment 166732
View attachment 166733


View attachment 166734
View attachment 166735


New Year's Day to today. 13.9-15.9


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

so been a while since ive been in here 

home from long trip offshore, and smashed cardio and weights, kinda confused, weight has started going up, but seem to look thinner in the mirror - well i think, so looking like i must be getting some muscle on.

now looking to run D-Hacks T5 extreme for 10 days now before going back offshore for 2 weeks. see how that goes.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

back in again,

weighed myself this morning, so started weight in this on 7th Jan at 86.9kg, and this morning i was 78.8kg so in 8 weeks im down 8.1kg, which is pretty good,

my diet is on point now, more so flexible dieting, but everything is on the scales, dropped carbs right down, sub 100g a day, and will load up carbs on saturday, seems to be working pretty well for me this week.

bonus point is now the missus can see visibles differences in my shape, she can understand why i weigh everything now, and isnt against it anymore lol 4 more weeks to go of this for me - looking to get myself sub 75kg and then lean bulk for 8 weeks.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scot-ish said:


> back in again,
> 
> weighed myself this morning, so started weight in this on 7th Jan at 86.9kg, and this morning i was 78.8kg so in 8 weeks im down 8.1kg, which is pretty good,
> 
> ...


Your natty ain't you mate? That's a good loss either way


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Officially say im out. :sad: got some weird rash from something I'm either injecting or taking. Looks like I'll be maintaining and dropping to a TRT dose of Test. Gutted really, added some quality size.

Lifts went as followed:

Bench 90kg 1rm up to 115kg

Squat 110kg 1rm up to 135kg

OHP 60kg 1rm up to 75kg

Deadlift 205 1rm up to 220kg

Ended bulk at 217lbs about 15% bf


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Your natty ain't you mate? That's a good loss either way


yeh, sure am.

strength has went down last 4 weeks but expected that tbh, looking to cut down to 75kg, and possibly run Tbol for 6-8 weeks, and see what lean mass i can put on with that and 300Cal above maintenance.

cheers


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scot-ish said:


> yeh, sure am.
> 
> strength has went down last 4 weeks but expected that tbh, looking to cut down to 75kg, and possibly run Tbol for 6-8 weeks, and see what lean mass i can put on with that and 300Cal above maintenance.
> 
> cheers


Tbol was my first cycle last year. I had previously done a ph hdrol cycle a couple of years back but don't count that as I had no clue to what I was taking or doing.

Tbol was ok but nothing compared to test and var. you not up for injecting?


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Tbol was my first cycle last year. I had previously done a ph hdrol cycle a couple of years back but don't count that as I had no clue to what I was taking or doing.
> 
> Tbol was ok but nothing compared to test and var. you not up for injecting?


i would inject no problem - but work 2 weeks away at a time, so thats a 2 week break from injecting, unless i can get a long ester to cover that, and then pin 1st day back, i wouldnt like to mess with my bloods/sides that much - so will run Tbol first i think, and then either long ester, or 4 week pin cycle, which i dont think would be worth while :/


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> i would inject no problem - but work 2 weeks away at a time, so thats a 2 week break from injecting, unless i can get a long ester to cover that, and then pin 1st day back, i wouldnt like to mess with my bloods/sides that much - so will run Tbol first i think, and then either long ester, or 4 week pin cycle, which i dont think would be worth while :/


Some lads I know offshore run nebido and take oxys/any oral in vitamin tubs lol.

Keep on the down low haha


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

so gone very quiet.

how did folks get on ?

weighed myself this morning, 77kg bang on.

so down 10kg in 12 weeks, 87kg down to 77kg looking to cut a further 4-6 weeks now, as not as much muscle left as a i thought, so more fat to burn off, thinking i need to get leaner.

will get pics up soon, but not comfortable yet with the cut.

cheers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@FelonE won this weeks ago lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE won this weeks ago lol


What did I win then? Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep agree felone smashed it.

Seems no one else is still going. My aim was always end of May so was never gonna be in best shape but have made quite a big improvement, I'm a stone up and leaner. look in my journal around that time (end of May) to see how I got on

I'm coming for you felone ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What did I win then? Lol


You can be my fluffer for a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yep agree felone smashed it.
> 
> Seems no one else is still going. My aim was always end of May so was never gonna be in best shape but have made quite a big improvement, I'm a stone up and leaner. look in my journal around that time (end of May) to see how I got on
> 
> I'm coming for you felone ;-)


Won't be long til I'll be coming for you mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You can be my fluffer for a week


That'll do


----------

